# Megan-Rapinoe - media ho



## Lorrenna Bobbitt (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3773851/U-S-soccer-star-World-Cup-winner-Megan-Rapinoe-takes-knee-national-anthem.html

As her former teammate (Lauren Holiday) struggles to survive a brain tumor (in order to have a baby), Rapinoe chose today to kneel in support of Kaepernick.


----------



## Lorrenna Bobbitt (Sep 4, 2016)

Which part of media whore do you not understand?


----------



## MR.D (Sep 5, 2016)

Lorrenna Bobbitt said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3773851/U-S-soccer-star-World-Cup-winner-Megan-Rapinoe-takes-knee-national-anthem.html
> 
> As her former teammate (Lauren Holiday) struggles to survive a brain tumor (in order to have a baby), Rapinoe chose today to kneel in


She can comfort her friend in time of need while supporting a cause she believes in.  What's the problem?


----------



## reno114 (Sep 5, 2016)

It will be interesting to see if she takes this stance when she is playing for the national team. If she does, how will Gulati handle it. Funny how Solo expressed her personnel opinion and was suspended. Not that I agree with both of their behavior. Both should step aside and allow players who are proud to represent their country, in a positive way and are truly better role models for aspiring soccer players.


----------



## push_up (Sep 5, 2016)

Maybe she could run around the pitch naked at the half in support of her LGBTI position as well.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

push_up said:


> Maybe she could run around the pitch naked at the half in support of her LGBTI position as well.


I guess this is not going to be a rational discussion.


----------



## push_up (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> I guess this is not going to be a rational discussion.


I believe it is as rational as people claiming to be transgender and intersex.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't agree with either of them doing this during the national anthem.  But it's their right. Just like its my right to not watch 49er games and stop liking Rapinoe as a player. 

But I don't understand the correlation between Kaepernicks cause and Rapinoes. 

Kap is protesting police brutality against black people, right?
A very complex topic with more questions than answers. 

Rapinoe is protesting treatment of gay people?
Has a lesbian ever been pulled over by a cop and shot because they looked suspicious?
Have gay people had to use seperate drinking fountains?  Or bathrooms?  (Maybe the whole Target gender bathroom situation can be discussed here?). 
Rights for gay people were kinda messed up for a while.  The company I work for didn't recognize domestic partners for benefits until about 10 years ago. And I know several gay men and women that still worked there.  But I don't recall much of a push for these things until very recently. And as soon as media coverage got involved, it seems that our country (most states anyway) have evolved relatively quickly. 

They should be able to say and protest whatever cause they want. I just don't think it should be done during the National Anthem. 
Or they could go and play their sport in some other country.


----------



## lkbink (Sep 5, 2016)

I think that if Megan really wants to be brave and take a stand, she needs to resign her position on the US Women's National Team.
This would make a real statement.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

push_up said:


> I believe it is as rational as people claiming to be transgender and intersex.


Q.E.D.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I don't agree with either of them doing this during the national anthem.  But it's their right. Just like its my right to not watch 49er games and stop liking Rapinoe as a player.
> 
> But I don't understand the correlation between Kaepernicks cause and Rapinoes.
> 
> ...


Why is the National Anthem played at sporting events anyway?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Why is the National Anthem played at sporting events anyway?


Because it's the best song ever. 
Nothing better than hearing that song followed by a USAF flyover.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Because it's the best song ever.
> Nothing better than hearing that song followed by a USAF flyover.


It's better than God Bless America, but not as good as America the Beautiful or Stars and Stripes Forever.

Since I can see you are not being serious, I have a non-serious suggestion of my own.  Why not play the California State Anthem?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 5, 2016)

There's a California anthem?  Who knew?
I didn't grow up here. But I don't think there's a Michigan anthem either. Aside from maybe the MSU fight song.  On the banks of the Red Cedar....


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> There's a California anthem?  Who knew?
> I didn't grow up here. But I don't think there's a Michigan anthem either. Aside from maybe the MSU fight song.  On the banks of the Red Cedar....


Enjoy --


----------



## timbuck (Sep 5, 2016)

Meh.   There's no bombs in the air or ramparts. 
Give me some Francis Scott Key any day.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I don't agree with either of them doing this during the national anthem.  But it's their right. Just like its my right to not watch 49er games and stop liking Rapinoe as a player.
> 
> But I don't understand the correlation between Kaepernicks cause and Rapinoes.
> 
> ...


Are you posting a white female soccer player can't actually support Kaps cause, nothing more nothing less?

He has the right to protest, just like the white hicks in the south....are allowed to waive their confederate flags.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Why is the National Anthem played at sporting events anyway?


Why do I fly my flag every day of the week?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Are you posting a white female soccer player can't actually support Kaps cause, nothing more nothing less?
> 
> He has the right to protest, just like the white hicks in the south....are allowed to waive their confederate flags.


Why bring race into an anti American protest?
Caper-neck is doing it because his girlfriend has his pecker on call, and Rapinoe is trying desperately to remain relevant in the twilight of her career.
Both at the expense of the country that gave them relevance.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> Enjoy --


Go back to vermont.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Are you posting a white female soccer player can't actually support Kaps cause, nothing more nothing less?
> 
> He has the right to protest, just like the white hicks in the south....are allowed to waive their confederate flags.


She can do whatever she wants.  She was one of my favorite players. Her and Tobin Heath.  She's no longer on my list. I'm sure she won't lose any sleep over it. 
She's been very vocal about her struggles as a gay kid growing up. My kids saw her World Cup profile on TV.  My 11 year old daughter asked me "Dad, how do you know if you're gay?".
I was a bit shocked by the question and not quite sure how to answer it. But I thought it was cool that seeing her on TV provoked a discussion in our house that we hadn't had before. I hope it taught my kids to be whoever they want to be. And to accept others who might be different than they are.  

So if she wants to support Kaepernick, go ahead and support him. Attend rally's. Donate money. Speak in the community.  Heck, stick your tongue out and make funny faces during the Star Spangled Banner if you want to.  But don't be shocked when people no longer want to watch you play.  Since she's coming to the end of her playing career, maybe this is her chance to springboard herself into the public eye to take up some causes that are important to her. 

I liked what Jozy and Tim Howard had to say in the article today on goal.com.  They support Kap, but love singing the song with their hand over their heart.


----------



## MR.D (Sep 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why bring race into an anti American protest?
> Caper-neck is doing it because his girlfriend has his pecker on call, and Rapinoe is trying desperately to remain relevant in the twilight of her career.
> Both at the expense of the country that gave them relevance.


Irrelevant people don't get heard.  Was Muhammad Ali(Cassius Clay) anti American when he refused to enter the draft?


----------



## reno114 (Sep 5, 2016)

Spoiled athletes disgust me, double standard like some politicians. Average citizens are held to a higher standard than say Cassius Clay the draft dodger.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why bring race into an anti American protest?
> Caper-neck is doing it because his girlfriend has his pecker on call, and Rapinoe is trying desperately to remain relevant in the twilight of her career.
> Both at the expense of the country that gave them relevance.


Sanders, I know in your old age it's gets hard following a reply.  So I will spell it out for you.  Here is a concept, how about Rapinoe was providing support for Kap's cause and has nothing to do with the LGBT community as Timbck posted.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

MR.D said:


> Irrelevant people don't get heard.  Was Muhammad Ali(Cassius Clay) anti American when he refused to enter the draft?


Ali would not have been heard in another country.
Rapinoe, and women's soccer as a sport would be irrelevant without the country we are all so fortunate to be a part of.
Stand up, hats off, hand over your heart.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Sanders, I know in your old age it's gets hard following a reply.  So I will spell it out for you.  Here is a concept, how about Rapinoe was providing support for Kap's cause and has nothing to do with the LGBT community as Timbck posted.


Caper-neck needs to pay his fair share.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ali would not have been heard in another country.
> Rapinoe, and women's soccer as a sport would be irrelevant without the country we are all so fortunate to be a part of.
> Stand up, hats off, hand over your heart.


You sound like a Monarch telling his people what to do.  I am not saying I agree with what Kap is doing, but he has the freedom to express himself.  No different than you expressing your disatisfaction.

It's also no different than Martin Luther King and Rosa Parks protesting in something they believed in.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You sound like a Monarch telling his people what to do.  I am not saying I agree with what Kap is doing, but he has the freedom to express himself.


I would have been if Hillary didnt cheat me out of my rightful place in the revolution.
Caper-neck needs to pay his fair share.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I would have been if Hillary didnt cheat me out of my rightful place in the revolution.
> Caper-neck needs to pay his fair share.


Pay his fair share in what?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Pay his fair share in what?


Way I figure, he owes us all at least four national anthems.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> It's also no different than Martin Luther King and Rosa Parks protesting in something they believed in.


Caper-neck is no Rosa Parks or MLK.
Hes in the Deray class. Or that cracker he retweets all the time. Shaun King I think his name is.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Caper-neck is no Rosa Parks or MLK.
> Hes in the Deray class. Or that cracker he retweets all the time. Shaun King I think his name is.


You also didn't win the democratic primary, lol.

I'm sure they said back in the day, MLK and Parks were trouble makers too.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You also didn't win the democratic primary, lol.
> 
> I'm sure they said back in the day, MLK and Parks were trouble makers too.


With jail time to prove it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You also didn't win the democratic primary, lol.
> 
> I'm sure they said back in the day, MLK and Parks were trouble makers too.


The only bus Caper-neck ever rode in the back of, cost 17 million a year, and has a chauffeur.
He's a spoiled brat, and to be perfectly honest, not very bright.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

For as many people who don't agree with Kap.  There seems to be many that agree with him, because his 49ers jersey has skyrocketed to #3 in NFL sales the past week.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> The only bus Caper-neck ever rode in the back of, cost 17 million a year, and has a chauffeur.
> He's a spoiled brat, and to be perfectly honest, not very bright.


Actually ESPN stated he was a bright student in college.  If you didn't watch his press conference last week.  He speaks very well!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

MessiFTW,

Did you really take the time to mark dumb on 200 past posts of mine?  Lol, it's not even your thread,  ooppsss I forgot it is, because you are also Lorenna Bobbit. Haha!

It's all good, like Kap sitting or taking a knee during the national anthem.  You have the freedom of expression to click your dumb button.  You big dummy!


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> For as many people who don't agree with Kap.  There seems to be many that agree with him, because his 49ers jersey has skyrocketed to #3 in NFL sales the past week.


A measurable quantity are buying the jersey to burn it.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> MessiFTW,
> 
> Do you really take the time to mark dumb on 200 past posts of mine?  Lol, it's not even your thread,  ooppsss I forgot it is, because you are also Lorenna Bobbit. Haha!
> 
> It's all good, like Kap sitting or taking a knee during the national anthem.  You have the freedom of expression to click your dumb button.  You big dummy!


Are you mad, brah?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Are you mad, brah?


Actually, I'm not.

As the saying goes.  Actions speaks louder than words and obviously I got under your skin, since you took the time in the last hour or so to press the dumb button 200 times.  So be my guess and log in as your other aliases which includes, Clarino, Push-up and Lorenna Bobbitt and click away BRAH, ROFLMAO! 

Seriously get me to number 1!


----------



## MR.D (Sep 5, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Actually, I'm not.
> 
> As the saying goes.  Actions speaks louder than words and obviously I got under your skin, since you took the time in the last hour or so to press the dumb button 200 times.  So be my guess and log in as your other aliases which includes, Clarino, Push-up and Lorenna Bobbitt and click away BRAH, ROFLMAO!
> 
> Seriously get me to number 1!


Where is @MakeAPlay when you need her?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

TCD said:


> MessiFTW must be really bored tonight as he also took the time to find and mark most of my posts dumb too.


MessiFTW, must be close to a nervous breakdown.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 5, 2016)

espola said:


> A measurable quantity are buying the jersey to burn it.


That is true too, but burning an $80 jersey is kind of foolish!  Then again, that's their right to do so....haha!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 6, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Actually ESPN stated he was a bright student in college.  If you didn't watch his press conference last week.  He speaks very well!


I dont need ESPN to inform me of what I can see for myself. He's about as smart as a fence post. You can think he's smart. I dont care.
My take?
His girlfriend tells him what to think.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont need ESPN to inform me of what I can see for myself. He's about as smart as a fence post. You can think he's smart. I dont care.
> My take?
> His girlfriend tells him what to think.


I would as well, have you seen how hot his girlfriend is.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 6, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ali would not have been heard in another country.
> Rapinoe, and women's soccer as a sport would be irrelevant without the country we are all so fortunate to be a part of.
> Stand up, hats off, hand over your heart.


How soon you forget the truth.  Ali was reviled by most white Americans!  He was called things that will get you punched in many neighborhoods nowadays.  How can you truly believe in what the constitution is all about if you don't believe a person has a right to protest something they see (as most rational people would agree) as an injustice.  The facts are out there for anyone that cares to look.

The truth is you don't want to pay more taxes (even if it is your fair share) and most things outside north San Diego county or Malibu don't really concern you.  If they did you wouldn't care about emails or the Clinton foundation and you would make a choice that you can defend 20 years from now.

So how did those 3 Bush votes work for you sir?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 6, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Actually ESPN stated he was a bright student in college.  If you didn't watch his press conference last week.  He speaks very well!


Stop with those facts NoGoal.  That is against his basic narrative so let's ignore that.  Let's also ignore that he was raised by a white family that likely made it a point to push him to explore his racial identity.

Think about what Trump's main demographic is and you might save your breath.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> How soon you forget the truth.  Ali was reviled by most white Americans!  He was called things that will get you punched in many neighborhoods nowadays.  How can you truly believe in what the constitution is all about if you don't believe a person has a right to protest something they see (as most rational people would agree) as an injustice.  The facts are out there for anyone that cares to look.
> 
> The truth is you don't want to pay more taxes (even if it is your fair share) and most things outside north San Diego county or Malibu don't really concern you.  If they did you wouldn't care about emails or the Clinton foundation and you would make a choice that you can defend 20 years from now.
> 
> So how did those 3 Bush votes work for you sir?


I didn't get what Ali was up to until in an interview he said "They [Viet Cong] never called me nigger".


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> How soon you forget the truth.  Ali was reviled by most white Americans!  He was called things that will get you punched in many neighborhoods nowadays.  How can you truly believe in what the constitution is all about if you don't believe a person has a right to protest something they see (as most rational people would agree) as an injustice.


Nowhere did I advocate revoking caper-neck's first amendment rights
I believe in everyone's right to make an ass of themselves, including you.
If I may borrow a phrase from the resident curmudgeon,
...please continue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

espola said:


> I didn't get what Ali was up to until in an interview he said "They [Viet Cong] never called me nigger".


I dont think they called him anything.
They were too busy fighting for their communist lives.
They would probably laugh at him for thinking he was that important.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I would as well, have you seen how hot his girlfriend is.


Im sure you would.
You're already selling her propaganda, and she doesnt even know your name.
Id rank her as the smart one in this circus. Racist, and crazy, but smart.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Selling her propaganda, look as I posted prior Kap has the right to his freedom of expression.  Even if he was influenced by his girlfriend.  He isn't breaking any laws.  So go back under your rock and stay there.


So Caper-neck can speak his mind but I can't?
In case you haven't noticed, we both post under the same rock, Sherlock.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> So Caper-neck can speak his mind but I can't?
> In case you haven't noticed, we both post under the same rock, Sherlock.


I already posted you can post whatever you want.  Looks like Kap is doing something right, he's got you posting about his cause of racial inequalities. lol

Of all people it's you Bernie who should be supporting Kap.  I believe I read you were part of the civil rights movement!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I already posted you can post whatever you want.  Looks like Kap is doing something right, he's got you posting about his cause of racial inequalities. lol
> 
> Of all people it's you Bernie who should be supporting Kap.  I believe I read you were part of the civil rights movement!


I was part of the real civil rights movement. What we have today is the spoiled brat movement.
It's hard for me to take caper-neck seriously. The president does, though.
We have the president, a 17 million dollar a year QB, the attorney general, the justice department, and you, all crying "racial inequality".
Hmmmm.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I was part of the real civil rights movement. What we have today is the spoiled brat movement.
> It's hard for me to take caper-neck seriously. The president does, though.
> We have the president, a 17 million dollar a year QB, the attorney general, the justice department, and you, all crying "racial inequality".
> Hmmmm.


Improve your reading comprehension.  I never posted I sided with what Kap is protesting, but that he has every right (1st amendment rights) to sit/take a knee during the national anthem.

And Kap making 17 million as a QB, doesn't mean he can't express his 1st amendment rights.  I think you are actually Donald Trump pretending to be Bernie Sanders!


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Improve your reading comprehension.  I never posted I sided with what Kap is protesting, but that he has every right (1st amendment rights) to sit/take a knee during the national anthem.
> 
> And Kap making 17 million as a QB, doesn't mean he can't express his 1st amendment rights.  I think you are actually Donald Trump pretending to be Bernie Sanders!


How perceptive.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 7, 2016)

I read in a print interview that the media ho said she is planning on kneeling for the national anthem during the next WNT game on 9/15.  It will be interesting if she is selected....


----------



## reno114 (Sep 7, 2016)

It is trendy to wear your Che t-shirt and bash the flag, the military, police officers and anything that resembles patriotism. Unfortunately, Kaperdick and bubble wrapped millenials do not appreciate how this freedom is guaranteed to them.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2016)

reno114 said:


> It is trendy to wear your Che t-shirt and bash the flag, the military, police officers and anything that resembles patriotism. Unfortunately, Kaperdick and bubble wrapped millenials do not appreciate how this freedom is guaranteed to them.


Supreme Court?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 7, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> I read in a print interview that the media ho said she is planning on kneeling for the national anthem during the next WNT game on 9/15.  It will be interesting if she is selected....


I think you forgot to log-in as Lorenna Bobbitt, lol!


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 7, 2016)

Col. Jessep:
"Son, we live in a world that has walls, and those walls have to be guarded by men with guns. Whose gonna do it? You? You, Lt. Weinburg? I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Santiago, and you curse the marines. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That Santiago's death, while tragic, probably saved lives. And that my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to."


Kaperdick (Who ever he is...) and the lady soccer player enjoy their right to protest just as I enjoy the right not to watch NFL Football and the WNT.  Their both idiots, and "I don't give a damn what they think.".  23 years service to my country, it's not perfect, but I've seen the alternative and I'm thankful.
God bless America.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

Im am a parody of Bernie Sanders, who in real life, is a parody of himself.
Im not the real Bern. If I was, I would love Caper-neck's anti American crappolla.
Its what us commies live for.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> GKD, it is "they're both"...not "their both"...and it is "whoever" not "who ever"...especially if you are going to label someone an "idiot" ...it should behoove you to spell your insults correctly...indeed, may God bless America...


Your grammar is impeccable.
Now that you've established your wizardry  with spelling and punctuation, would you like to be my personal editor?
Bruddah IZ has espola.
I think you may be even better.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> I read in a print interview that the media ho said she is planning on kneeling for the national anthem during the next WNT game on 9/15.  It will be interesting if she is selected....


Its the NATIONAL TEAM.
Anyone who doesnt stand for the NATIONAL ANTHEM, when representing the USA should be flogged, and forced to walk the plank. (sarcasm, you bed wetting pinkos)
Removal from the squad should be immediate.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 7, 2016)

I dont care if she's Lebonese.
I just want to watch our team win, and love America at the same time, dammit!


----------



## soccerobserver (Sep 7, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your grammar is impeccable.
> Now that you've established your wizardry  with spelling and punctuation, would you like to be my personal editor?
> Bruddah IZ has espola.
> I think you may be even better.


Hello Bernie,

Thank you for the generous offer...and Bernie now that we are more comfortable with each other would you mind if I called you by your initials...B S ?

I will accept your offer if you double the retainer that GKD65 is paying me...wait what's 2 x 0?..ok nevermind that...I might reconsider your offer if you release your tax returns this time...otherwise how will we know if you are truly a man of the people or just plain BS????

Your Faithful Servant,

SO


----------



## Lorrenna Bobbitt (Sep 7, 2016)

"Media ho" thwarted by the Washington Spirit. 

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2016/09/08/rapinoes-bid-to-kneel-for-national-anthem-thwarted-by-opposing-team.html

The Spirit released a statement prior to the match, saying they would rather move up the anthem while the teams were off the field than “subject our fans and friends to the disrespect we feel such an act would represent.”


----------



## reno114 (Sep 7, 2016)

Lorrenna Bobbitt said:


> "Media ho" thwarted by the Washington Spirit.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2016/09/08/rapinoes-bid-to-kneel-for-national-anthem-thwarted-by-opposing-team.html
> 
> The Spirit released a statement prior to the match, saying they would rather move up the anthem while the teams were off the field than “subject our fans and friends to the disrespect we feel such an act would represent.”


Glad to see someone with a real sack, call it like it is, she is an embarrassment to the country she used to represent. Find a better country to move to, you ungrateful tool.


----------



## baldref (Sep 8, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/soccer/megan-rapinoe-‘it’s-expletive-unbelievable-saddened-by-it’/ar-AAiDaOC?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

She is saddened she didn't get to disrespect our country for her own personal attention grab. i hope she never plays for the wnt again.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> Hello Bernie,
> 
> Thank you for the generous offer...and Bernie now that we are more comfortable with each other would you mind if I called you by your initials...B S ?
> 
> ...


I'll take that as a yes?
signed, BS. (Bern)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 8, 2016)

baldref said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/soccer/megan-rapinoe-‘it’s-expletive-unbelievable-saddened-by-it’/ar-AAiDaOC?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp
> 
> She is saddened she didn't get to disrespect our country for her own personal attention grab. i hope she never plays for the wnt again.


I dont understand how its possible for her to.
As a member of the NATIONAL TEAM, its imperative she respect and represent THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA with at least as much *pride *as she does her sexual identity.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rapinoe takes a knee during national anthem , while playing for the USWNT, against Thailand. Welcome to the upside down world we now live in. If the U.S. Soccer Federation only issue's a statement about this, and fails to take action by suspending her, this will show that U.S. soccer is only about money.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Rapinoe takes a knee during national anthem , while playing for the USWNT, against Thailand. Welcome to the upside down world we now live in. If the U.S. Soccer Federation only issue's a statement about this, and fails to take action by suspending her, this will show that U.S. soccer is only about money.


We have allowed our culture to become infected with a mentality that creates a kind of nobility out of victimhood.
Is Rapihoe a victim? Of course not.
Is she attempting, unwittingly, to present herself as a noble crusader for the glory of victimhood? Absolutely.
Same goes for the spoiled brat, kaepernick.

What they both fail to realize, as do their politically correct legions, is the absolute blessing bestowed on them by millions who have died for the flag which represents the country that enabled their success.
To a rational American such as myself, who admittedly, achieved far less, it seems pathetic, and ignorant for them to disrespect our country.


----------



## lkbink (Sep 16, 2016)

Megan can pack her $hit up and take it on down the road.
I'm sure the WNT can find a full squad of women that are proud of what this country and our flag stand for.

She has a right to protest, I have a right to disagree.
God bless America!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Rapinoe takes a knee during national anthem , while playing for the USWNT, against Thailand. Welcome to the upside down world we now live in. If the U.S. Soccer Federation only issue's a statement about this, and fails to take action by suspending her, this will show that U.S. soccer is only about money.


Jill Ellis talked tough before the game, and then subbed rapinoe in.
Political correctness is an extremely powerful, and corrosive force in our culture today.


----------



## Glen (Sep 16, 2016)

Jill Ellis is a foreigner coaching our national team.  We obviously have the same thing on the men's side - and half the pool was born in other countries.  If US Soccer was about about nationalism, that objective was lost a long time ago.  Although it was pretty rich listening to Ellis talking about US nationalism. 

Did you see those little girls kneeling while holding the flag at the game?  Shame on them!  They should be politically correct and stand while holding the flag.  Oh, the irony Bernie . . .


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2016)

Glen said:


> Jill Ellis is a foreigner coaching our national team.  We obviously have the same thing on the men's side - and half the pool was born in other countries.  If US Soccer was about about nationalism, that objective was lost a long time ago.  Although it was pretty rich listening to Ellis talking about US nationalism.
> 
> Did you see those little girls kneeling while holding the flag at the game?  Shame on them!  They should be politically correct and stand while holding the flag.  Oh, the irony Bernie . . .


Foreigner?


----------



## timbuck (Sep 16, 2016)

I love watching the US Women's team.  Actually, I loved watching.   They won't see my TV again until this stops. 
She can stay in the locker room until the anthem is over.  She can sit on the bench.  She can be removed from the team.  Either of those 3, and I'll watch again. 

If she wants to be an activist again racism, for equal rights for all people, against human trafficking, in favor of Pokemon, PETA, guns/anti-guns, cops, democrats, republicans, taxes, North Korea, Mexico, Syria, etc.  Let her do it.  I may even support her.  But do it on your own time and not while an active member of the US National Team. 

Or at least be original.  Don't copy some other form of protest by someone more famous that you to get yourself in the spotlight. 

You think the flag is bad- don't wear the USA Jersey.  Put a piece of tape over the US soccer crest. 

Running up to the World Cup, she was my favorite player on the team. I love her work rate and talent.  

The Equal Pay Movement may have just died because of this.  I was in support of the women getting paid the same as the men for National team play.  
Now I'm not sure I care.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 16, 2016)

Glen said:


> Jill Ellis is a foreigner coaching our national team.  We obviously have the same thing on the men's side - and half the pool was born in other countries.  If US Soccer was about about nationalism, that objective was lost a long time ago.  Although it was pretty rich listening to Ellis talking about US nationalism.
> 
> Did you see those little girls kneeling while holding the flag at the game?  Shame on them!  They should be politically correct and stand while holding the flag.  Oh, the irony Bernie . . .


"Oh the irony" is right!
Here I am, Bernie Sanders, (BS) a full fledged pinko, defending the American anthem.
The HORR-AHR!!


----------



## reno114 (Sep 16, 2016)

The beauty of this country is we still have a right to choose, therefore it is my right not watch an athletic organization that supports Anti-American sentiment. Hit them where it hurts, their wallets. It is disgusting for U.S Federation to market this false premise of patriotism, when they support this turd.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Foreigner?


Born in England, but a naturalized US citizen, I agree she is not a foreigner.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 16, 2016)

Glen said:


> Jill Ellis is a foreigner coaching our national team.  We obviously have the same thing on the men's side - and half the pool was born in other countries.  If US Soccer was about about nationalism, that objective was lost a long time ago.  Although it was pretty rich listening to Ellis talking about US nationalism.
> 
> Did you see those little girls kneeling while holding the flag at the game?  Shame on them!  They should be politically correct and stand while holding the flag.  Oh, the irony Bernie . . .


The players on the mens national team are all Americans.  Just because they weren't born on US soil doesn't mean they aren't.  Are you saying a baby born on a US military base in Germany is NOT a US citizen or individuals who are naturalized US citizens are also NOT American?

What about my father who wasn't born in the US, but was in the US Navy and fought in Vietnam...would you consider him a foreigner and not an American?


----------



## Glen (Sep 16, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The players on the mens national team are all Americans.  Just because they weren't born on US soil doesn't mean they aren't.  Are you saying a baby born on a US military base in Germany is NOT a US citizen or individuals who are naturalized US citizens are also NOT American?
> 
> What about my father who wasn't born in the US, but was in the US Navy and fought in Vietnam...would you consider him a foreigner and not an American?


I was being sarcastic.  Neither Klinsmann nor Eillis are actually "foreigners."  I believe they are both US citizens.  Obviously, a bad xenophobic joke on my part if it was misunderstood.

But let's get real.  Half the guys on the US team would be playing for Germany/Iceland or elsewhere if they thought that was a better soccer opportunity (i.e., they could make the team).  It's part of Klinnsman strategy to lock them early under FIFA rules by giving these "dual citizens" early opportunities.  Bottom line, I personally don't consider someone an American if he or she would consider saluting a foreign flag because that gave them a better chance to make a national soccer team.  I think that is BS.  We even see it in these blogs where foreign soccer associations are recruiting US players based on some lose connection to a foreign country.  Where's the allegiance?

As for your father, I would consider him an American (i.e., non-foreigner) if he is a citizen.  But a lot of foreigners participate in foreign wars.  I believe they are called mercenaries.  Though, the new slang seems to be "private contractor."


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2016)

Glen said:


> I was being sarcastic.  Neither Klinsmann nor Eillis are actually "foreigners."  I believe they are both US citizens.  Obviously, a bad xenophobic joke on my part if it was misunderstood.
> 
> But let's get real.  Half the guys on the US team would be playing for Germany/Iceland or elsewhere if they thought that was a better soccer opportunity (i.e., they could make the team).  It's part of Klinnsman strategy to lock them early under FIFA rules by giving these "dual citizens" early opportunities.  Bottom line, I personally don't consider someone an American if he or she would consider saluting a foreign flag because that gave them a better chance to make a national soccer team.  I think that is BS.  We even see it in these blogs where foreign soccer associations are recruiting US players based on some lose connection to a foreign country.  Where's the allegiance?
> 
> As for your father, I would consider him an American (i.e., non-foreigner) if he is a citizen.  But a lot of foreigners participate in foreign wars.  I believe they are called mercenaries.  Though, the new slang seems to be "private contractor."


Is "Let's get real" also meant to be sarcastic?


----------



## B.B. (Sep 17, 2016)

From the inception of our great country to this current moment - kudos to all Americans that have stood up (or in this case kneeled) to injustice and said, "No More. We will not tolerate this. We can, and will, do better." That is American Patriotism at its finest.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 17, 2016)

The only injustice is the false narrative of injustice in the U.S. Keep deflecting from the real issue of who is committing crimes and what political party is responsible. 8 years of Democrat rule and this country is more divided than ever before, of course that is the goal, less patriotism and more division.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

This is one of the reasons why sports athletes are protesting.  I hope these cops rot in jail! 

Watch the video!

http://www.aol.com/article/news/2016/09/20/disturbing-helicopter-footage-shows-tulsa-police-kill-unarmed/21475599/


----------



## reno114 (Sep 20, 2016)

As tragic as this shooting is, I could only guess the officer did not wake up that morning and had the premeditated idea of shooting a black man and face the scrutiny she is about to go through. We cannot villanize a whole organization because of  incidents like this, like Rapinoe and Kapernick are trying to do. That is why police officers are being attacked and killed. Because of these athletes success, like politicians and outspoken entertainers, they have the luxury to live in their insulated shelter enviroment and can afford to be those armchair activist. Put yourself in the shoes of this female officer, clearly her fear overwhelmed her during this incident and impacted her judgement. Some folks just shouldn't do that type of work. I am only speculating when I say that there are inherent risks and dangers when it comes to being in the military and law enforcement. Unfortunately, they have to be always perfect in their decision making, at the most critical stressful moment. I still admire those that are willing to risk everything, in order to provide the security and freedom so many take for granted.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

reno114 said:


> As tragic as this shooting is, I could only guess the officer did not wake up that morning and had the premeditated idea of shooting a black man and face the scrutiny she is about to go through. We cannot villanize a whole organization because of  incidents like this, like Rapinoe and Kapernick are trying to do. That is why police officers are being attacked and killed. Because of these athletes success, like politicians and outspoken entertainers, they have the luxury to live in their insulated shelter enviroment and can afford to be those armchair activist. Put yourself in the shoes of this female officer, clearly her fear overwhelmed her during this incident and impacted her judgement. Some folks just shouldn't do that type of work. I am only speculating when I say that there are inherent risks and dangers when it comes to being in the military and law enforcement. Unfortunately, they have to be always perfect in their decision making, at the most critical stressful moment. I still admire those that are willing to risk everything, in order to provide the security and freedom so many take for granted.


The victim in this case was unarmed, and not threatening anyone.  

Some people shouldn't be cops.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice to see the true American Patriots booing rapinoe at the USA game.
Gives me some hope that we have not totally lost our country to the left.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 20, 2016)

espola said:


> The victim in this case was unarmed, and not threatening anyone.
> 
> Some people shouldn't be cops.


Totally agree, it seems that being brave when faced with danger is not a criteria anymore.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Totally agree, it seems that being brave when faced with danger is not a criteria anymore.


Danger? It was confirmed the individual's SUV broke down, his hands were in the air, lying on the ground after being tasered.  He was unarmed, shot dead, and ambulance called in late, WTH!  Why the delay, were they trying to figure out an excuse why they killed an unarmed black man?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

reno114 said:


> As tragic as this shooting is, I could only guess the officer did not wake up that morning and had the premeditated idea of shooting a black man and face the scrutiny she is about to go through. We cannot villanize a whole organization because of  incidents like this, like Rapinoe and Kapernick are trying to do. That is why police officers are being attacked and killed. Because of these athletes success, like politicians and outspoken entertainers, they have the luxury to live in their insulated shelter enviroment and can afford to be those armchair activist. Put yourself in the shoes of this female officer, clearly her fear overwhelmed her during this incident and impacted her judgement. Some folks just shouldn't do that type of work. I am only speculating when I say that there are inherent risks and dangers when it comes to being in the military and law enforcement. Unfortunately, they have to be always perfect in their decision making, at the most critical stressful moment. I still admire those that are willing to risk everything, in order to provide the security and freedom so many take for granted.


Even killing an unarmed individual and destroying that families lives? 

Have some empathy on the innocent individual that was killed for no reason.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 20, 2016)

To set the record straight so you can unravel your bunched up panties, it is tragic this unarmed man was killed by a person who should never have been given that position. I do not believe it was premeditated, her fear during the situation overwhelmed her decision making. As stated some people shouldn't be cops.


----------



## B.B. (Sep 20, 2016)

reno114 said:


> To set the record straight so you can unravel your bunched up panties, it is tragic this unarmed man was killed by a person who should never have been given that position. I do not believe it was premeditated, her fear during the situation overwhelmed her decision making. As stated some people shouldn't be cops.


 *Her fear (of Black people) during the situation "overwhelmed" (influenced) her decision making. As stated "some people" (racists) shouldn't be cops.


----------



## baldref (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> This is one of the reasons why sports athletes are protesting.  I hope these cops rot in jail!
> 
> Watch the video!
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/news/2016/09/20/disturbing-helicopter-footage-shows-tulsa-police-kill-unarmed/21475599/


It's adorable how you think the athletes disrespecting the flag actually care about this social issue, and aren't just garnering attention for themselves. a second string quarterback and an almost has been women's soccer player are spokespeople for human rights? not hardly. and if they were, they would do so in a constructive way, not a derisive, caustic, and controversial way that separates people more. absolutely adorable.


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2016)

baldref said:


> It's adorable how you think the athletes disrespecting the flag actually care about this social issue, and aren't just garnering attention for themselves. a second string quarterback and an almost has been women's soccer player are spokespeople for human rights? not hardly. and if they were, they would do so in a constructive way, not a derisive, caustic, and controversial way that separates people more. absolutely adorable.


It's adorable how you think you can read people's minds.  Even more adorable is your apparent belief that you will convince anyone of your viewpoint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2016)

TCD said:


> *Her fear (of Black people) during the situation "overwhelmed" (influenced) her decision making. As stated "some people" (racists) shouldn't be cops.


Women shouldn't be in that situation, as well as firemen or in the regular military. It puts peoples lives in danger. This situation has been brought to you by political correctness.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

reno114 said:


> To set the record straight so you can unravel your bunched up panties, it is tragic this unarmed man was killed by a person who should never have been given that position. I do not believe it was premeditated, her fear during the situation overwhelmed her decision making. As stated some people shouldn't be cops.


No one posted it was premeditated!

The video shows, she already had back-up and the individual was lying on the ground, before she killed him cold blooded.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

baldref said:


> It's adorable how you think the athletes disrespecting the flag actually care about this social issue, and aren't just garnering attention for themselves. a second string quarterback and an almost has been women's soccer player are spokespeople for human rights? not hardly. and if they were, they would do so in a constructive way, not a derisive, caustic, and controversial way that separates people more. absolutely adorable.


I never posted that I agreed with the athletes using the anthem and flag as their platform, but it's their freedom of speech/expression if they elect to do so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I never posted that I agreed with the athletes using the anthem and flag as their platform, but it's their freedom of speech/expression if they elect to do so.


Freedom of speech does not apply in the private workplace, it is between the citizen and the government.
Try go telling your boss to f-off and when he fires you, tell him you had the right of free speech.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Freedom of speech does not apply in the private workplace, it is between the citizen and the government.
> Try go telling your boss to f-off and when he fires you, tell him you had the right of free speech.


Everyone has the freedom of speech in the work place, because I can say F off to my boss....the consequence is I could be fired for it, but won't be arrested for it.

For someone that is new with an 02 player, curious as to why you haven't posted in the GU2002 thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Everyone has the freedom of speech in the work place, because I can say F off to my boss....the consequence is I could be fired for it, but won't be arrested for it.
> 
> For someone that is new with an 02 player, curious as to why you haven't posted in the GU2002 thread.


The day is young.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I never posted that I agreed with the athletes using the anthem and flag as their platform, but it's their freedom of speech/expression if they elect to do so.


Just as its everyone else's freedom to call out what a jackass they are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> This is one of the reasons why sports athletes are protesting.  I hope these cops rot in jail!
> 
> Watch the video!
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/news/2016/09/20/disturbing-helicopter-footage-shows-tulsa-police-kill-unarmed/21475599/


Cops who murder should go to prison.
Everyone who murders should go to prison.
Americans who are gifted with the benefits that come with being a citizen should stand and honor the country that they are blessed to be a part of.
If you're on the NATIONAL TEAM, it shouldnt even be a discussion.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Just as its everyone else's freedom to call out what a jackass they are.


Well your doing a fine job doing it, lol!

BTW, why no comment on the video? 

Why are there no controversy of white cops killing unarmed white men or black cops killing unarmed white men?  Seriously, I am wondering why does it always seem to be a white cop killing an unarmed black man?  Are white cops that affraid of a black man?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well your doing a fine job doing it, lol!
> 
> BTW, why no comment on the video?
> 
> Why are there no controversy of white cops killing unarmed white men or black cops killing unarmed white men?  Seriously, I am wondering why does it always seem to be a white cop killing an unarmed black man?  Are white cops that affraid of a black man?


I commented on it, sherlock.
I dont like anyone murdering anyone.
Any murder should be punishable by life in prison, imho.
I dont care if its a cop or a drug dealer, or a high school basketball coach.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well your doing a fine job doing it, lol!


Why dont you tell me what is so offensive about my remarks?
Im not advocating taking anyone's rights away.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

[QUOTE="Bernie Sanders, post: 12420, member: 1016"*]Cops who murder should go to prison.*
Everyone who murders should go to prison.
Americans who are gifted with the benefits that come with being a citizen should stand and honor the country that they are blessed to be a part of.
If you're on the NATIONAL TEAM, it shouldnt even be a discussion.[/QUOTE]
*Did you miss this, No Goal?*


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

*Stand up and give respect*!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I never posted that I agreed with the athletes using the anthem and flag as their platform, but it's their freedom of speech/expression if they elect to do so.


I think you may be stretching the truth here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 20, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well your doing a fine job doing it, lol!
> 
> BTW, why no comment on the video?
> 
> Why are there no controversy of white cops killing unarmed white men or black cops killing unarmed white men?  Seriously, I am wondering why does it always seem to be a white cop killing an unarmed black man?  Are white cops that affraid of a black man?


If there was an "ignorant" rating to click on, you would have got it.
Sorry I had to settle for "dumb".


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why dont you tell me what is so offensive about my remarks?
> Im not advocating taking anyone's rights away.


Relax, seems like this subject has you all worked up. Hahaha!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think you may be stretching the truth here.


Yeah, you are so right.  Idiot, my father was in the US Navy.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If there was an "ignorant" rating to click on, you would have got it.
> Sorry I had to settle for "dumb".


Bernie, take your redneck alt right mentally and shove it where the sun doesn't shine! DA


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Yeah, you are so right.  Idiot, my father was in the US Navy.


Meaning what?
Lee Harvey Oswald was in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Bernie, take your redneck alt right mentally and shove it where the sun doesn't shine! DA


Typical.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Relax, seems like this subject has you all worked up. Hahaha!


It does.
I believe we live in the greatest country on earth, and as citizens, should represent and honor her with respect.
That goes double for Rapinoe.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 21, 2016)

The armchair activist / race baiters believe there is a vast conspiracy from law enforcement to specifically target a certain race. FBI statistics do not support this theory. Let us not be that gullible, to believe that what media reports is all the facts, especially after Ferguson and Baltimore.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

reno114 said:


> The armchair activist / race baiters believe there is a vast conspiracy from law enforcement to specifically target a certain race. FBI statistics do not support this theory. Let us not be that gullible, to believe that what media reports is all the facts, especially after Ferguson and Baltimore.


What FBI statistics?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> It does.
> I believe we live in the greatest country on earth, and as citizens, should represent and honor her with respect.
> That goes double for Rapinoe.


Everything isn't as black and white as you would like to post!I agree about the US being a great country, but it also doesn't mean we are perfect and do NOT have have social issues.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Meaning what?
> Lee Harvey Oswald was in the Marine Corps.


Do I have to spell it out for YOU.  I don't agree with sports athletes using the anthem and flag as their protest platform.  On the flipside, it's their 1st amendment right to protest....Even if I don't agree with their platform.  I am not going to condemn them for it.

For you to post, that I could be a Lee Harvey Oswalt traitor and murderer....is so disturbing it pisses me off.  Who the hell are you to make that judgement about my patriotism? I am proud that my father served in the US Navy.  One of the very few little things I know about him, since he past away when I was 5 years old.  Idiot!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do I have to spell it out for YOU.  I don't agree with sports athletes using the anthem and flag as their protest platform.  On the flipside, it's their 1st amendment right to protest....Even if I don't agree with their platform.  I am not going to condemn them for it.
> 
> For you to post, that I could be a Lee Harvey Oswalt traitor and murderer....is so disturbing it pisses me off.  Who the hell are you to make that judgement about my patriotism? I am proud that my father served in the US Navy.  One of the very few little things I know about him, since he past away when I was 5 years old.  Idiot!


You are lucky you are behind a screen, if you said that to my face....only god would know what I would doing to you.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 21, 2016)

Espola, I  admit that I miss spoke about the FBI statistics info, but there are several other sources that can support my point, like the Bureau of Justice Statistics or the research provided by the Washington Post on Officer involved shootings.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Espola, I  admit that I miss spoke about the FBI statistics info, but there are several other sources that can support my point, like the Bureau of Justice Statistics or the research provided by the Washington Post on Officer involved shootings.


Link?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do I have to spell it out for YOU.  I don't agree with sports athletes using the anthem and flag as their protest platform.  On the flipside, it's their 1st amendment right to protest....Even if I don't agree with their platform.  I am not going to condemn them for it.
> 
> For you to post, that I could be a Lee Harvey Oswalt traitor and murderer....is so disturbing it pisses me off.  Who the hell are you to make that judgement about my patriotism? I am proud that my father served in the US Navy.  One of the very few little things I know about him, since he past away when I was 5 years old.  Idiot!


I didn't call you lee Harvey Oswald.
I said he was a Marine.
Having a relative in the service doesn't mean you can't be anti American.
I'm sorry your feelings got hurt.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are lucky you are behind a screen, if you said that to my face....only god would know what I would doing to you.


Relax
Looks like this thread has you all worked up. Hahaha!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

America, I got your back.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> America, I got your back.


So does Lil Wayne
_



_


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Relax
> Looks like this thread has you all worked up. Hahaha!


When you start attacking my character, it does become personal!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Interesing stats...we already know this nation seems divided, so I am not surprised by that.  I am surprised by the 44% saying they would stop watching NFL football, if more players start protesting the Anthem prior to games.  

Americans are gonna stop watching the NFL, BS!


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> When you start attacking my character, it does become personal!


What character?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> What character?


Funny coming from you Luke!  Do you watch your son play much at USD or your DD at Massachusetts?

BTW, tell your wife G, I said hello!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Interesing stats...we already know this nation seems divided, so I am not surprised by that.  I am surprised by the 44% saying they would stop watching NFL football, if more players start protesting the Anthem prior to games.
> 
> Americans are gonna stop watching the NFL, BS!
> View attachment 161


I call BS on this one too.  NFL fans support wife beaters why would they care about the national anthem?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I call BS on this one too.  NFL fans support wife beaters why would they care about the national anthem?


The white NFL fans will watch, cheer, worship and bet millions on African-American athletes playing football, because they want to watch them hurt each other on the field.  Yet they can't empathize the social message they are conveying.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The white NFL fans will watch, cheer, worship and bet millions on african american athletes playing Football to watch them almost kill each other on the field.  Yet they can't empathize the message they are conveying.


It's not all white Americans.  Just the ignorant ones.  Remember they want to Make America Great Again like the 60's when it wasn't great for anyone other than white people.  Hell my mom had to have the national guard escort her to her private Catholic school in the South because of the uproar over the fallacy of "separate but equal" coming to an end. 

Thank God the Millenials are now the largest age group in America and 90% of births happened in that generation last year.  They are by far the most diverse generation ever (sorry Gen Xers) and what really scares white America is that fact...  If you hate it now you better get used to it because brown people will be making a lot of America's decision going forward and sooner or later if you don't have a brown blood relative you will...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

Let's get off the politics though.  I don't see people complaining that Jehovah's Witnesses and several other groups don't salute the flag or stand for the national anthem.  I know of a college that doesn't even play the national anthem before games.  I think that they are Mennenites or something along that line.

Religion and Politics are much more complicated than soccer so let's talk soccer.

Now when is Lynn Williams and Kealia Ohai going to get a call in to the WNT?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's get off the politics though.  I don't see people complaining that Jehovah's Witnesses and several other groups don't salute the flag or stand for the national anthem.  I know of a college that doesn't even play the national anthem before games.  I think that they are Mennenites or something along that line.
> 
> Religion and Politics are much more complicated than soccer so let's talk soccer.
> 
> Now when is Lynn Williams and Kealia Ohai going to get a call in to the WNT?


I agree and I understand why Dom got rid of the kitchen in the old forum.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> When you start attacking my character, it does become personal!


First of all tough guy, I didn't attack anything. I asked you a question and you freaked out. You dish it out but then get all butt hurt when you get it right back.
I'm sorry you're so sensitive.
Maybe Dom can make a safe space thread for you to blow bubbles and play with coloring books.

I'm glad you don't support caper-Dick.
There may be some hope for you yet.
Toughen up a little, though.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> First of all tough guy, I didn't attack anything. I asked you a question and you freaked out. You dish it out but then get all butt hurt when you get it right back.
> I'm sorry you're so sensitive.
> Maybe Dom can make a safe space thread for you to blow bubbles and play with coloring books.
> 
> ...


Learn to improve your comprehension will you!  I posted, I didn't support the platform he used.  That doesn't mean I don't empathize for his cause.  There is a difference you know!  It's no different than the statistic I posted which 63% of Africian-Americans support his cause, but 60% of the general population don't agree with the platform he used.

I am not confusing his cause with the platform used, unlike many here.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Learn to improve your comprehension will you!  I posted, I didn't support the platform he used.  That doesn't mean I don't empathize for his cause.  There is a difference you know!  It's no different than the statistic I posted which 63% of Africian-Americans support his cause, but 60% of the general population don't agree with the platform he used.
> 
> I am not confusing his cause with the platform used, unlike many here.



Marshawn Lynch said it best.

“I’d rather see him take a knee than stand up, put his hands up and get murdered,”

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/marshawn-lynch-has-perhaps-the-best-colin-kaepernick-take-yet-171043499.html


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's get off the politics though.  I don't see people complaining that Jehovah's Witnesses and several other groups don't salute the flag or stand for the national anthem.  I know of a college that doesn't even play the national anthem before games.  I think that they are Mennenites or something along that line.
> 
> Religion and Politics are much more complicated than soccer so let's talk soccer.
> 
> Now when is Lynn Williams and Kealia Ohai going to get a call in to the WNT?





NoGoal said:


> You are lucky you are behind a screen, if you said that to my face....only god would know what I would doing to you.





NoGoal said:


> You are lucky you are behind a screen, if you said that to my face....only god would know what I would doing to you.





NoGoal said:


> Learn to improve your comprehension will you!  I posted, I didn't support the platform he used.  That doesn't mean I don't empathize for his cause.  There is a difference you know!  It's no different than the statistic I posted which 63% of Africian-Americans support his cause, but 60% of the general population don't agree with the platform he used.
> 
> I am not confusing his cause with the platform used, unlike many here.


What exactly is his "cause"?
Is it the BLM cause?
Is it?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What exactly is his "cause"?


exactly my point......you're are so wrapped up assuming that he is disrespecting the country and the flag by taking a knee.  You didn't even take the time to read or research as to "WHY" he is doing it.  Do yourself a favor and learn it yourself!

I also find it funny, you continue to focus on Kap when every week there are more and more NFL players taking a knee or raising their right fist in the air instead of placing it over their heart.  You focus your attack Kap, because he started a movement.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's get off the politics though.  I don't see people complaining that Jehovah's Witnesses and several other groups don't salute the flag or stand for the national anthem.  I know of a college that doesn't even play the national anthem before games.  I think that they are Mennenites or something along that line.
> 
> Religion and Politics are much more complicated than soccer so let's talk soccer.
> 
> Now when is Lynn Williams and Kealia Ohai going to get a call in to the WNT?


Why do they play the national anthem before athletic contests?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are lucky you are behind a screen, if you said that to my face....only god would know what I would doing to you.


I think you'd put in context, and remember who started talking shit first.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> First of all tough guy, I didn't attack anything. I asked you a question and you freaked out. You dish it out but then get all butt hurt when you get it right back.
> I'm sorry you're so sensitive.
> Maybe Dom can make a safe space thread for you to blow bubbles and play with coloring books.
> 
> ...


He is overly sensitive about people questioning his character because once people get to know him and observe his behavior they start questioning it.  It is not complicated.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> exactly my point......you're are so wrapped up assuming that he is disrespecting the country and the flag by taking a knee.  You didn't even take the time to read or research as to "WHY" he is doing it.  Do yourself a favor and learn it yourself!


His girlfriend is a mover and shaker in the Soros sponsored BLM subversion.
My whole theory from the start is that she tells him what to think.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> He is overly sensitive about people questioning his character because once people get to know him and observe his behavior they start questioning it.  It is not complicated.


How is the weather in Scottsdale and the supplement business going?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Why do they play the national anthem before athletic contests?


I dont know.
All I know, is that when its played, wherever its played, I get a little misty, stand up, and take my hat off.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> Why do they play the national anthem before athletic contests?


They could also do what the NWSL did to Rapinoe...play the anthem before the athletes take the field.  Controversy over!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think you'd put in context, and remember who started talking shit first.


If you want to have meet and discuss the subject in person PM me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> exactly my point......you're are so wrapped up assuming that he is disrespecting the country and the flag by taking a knee.  You didn't even take the time to read or research as to "WHY" he is doing it.  Do yourself a favor and learn it yourself!
> 
> I also find it funny, you continue to focus on Kap when every week there are more and more NFL players taking a knee or raising their right fist in the air instead of placing it over their heart.  You focus your attack Kap, because he started a movement.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwimgJj1xKHPAhVG-2MKHcGDBD8QFggqMAI&url=https://policy.m4bl.org/&usg=AFQjCNFi0_1yfBjgZl-JuZd8SRaYb5Pj9Q&bvm=bv.133387755,d.cGc
This look like his "cause"?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> His girlfriend is a mover and shaker in the Soros sponsored BLM subversion.
> My whole theory from the start is that she tells him what to think.


So, maybe she opened his eyes on the subject matter.  What he can't learn from others?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> They could also do what the NWSL did to Rapinoe...play the anthem before the athletes take the field.  Controversy over!


Why should the lowest common denominator be kowtowed to?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwimgJj1xKHPAhVG-2MKHcGDBD8QFggqMAI&url=https://policy.m4bl.org/&usg=AFQjCNFi0_1yfBjgZl-JuZd8SRaYb5Pj9Q&bvm=bv.133387755,d.cGc
> This look like his "cause"?


Good for you, why ask a rhetorical question in the first place.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why should the lowest common denominator be kowtowed to?


Well the NFL isn't are they

I will bet you're white and probably why you can't empathize for his cause.  For the record,  I am not African American.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> How is the weather in Scottsdale and the supplement business going?


How is your character, Mr. Sensitive?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> If you want to have meet and discuss the subject in person PM me.


I have no desire to pm you.
You can be billy bad-ass on the forum. Im not scared and Im not hard to find.
I thought you might actually consider what I said.
You started talking shit, and then started whining when the tables got turned.
Grow up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well the NFL isn't are they
> 
> I will bet you're white and probably why you can't empathize for his cause.  For the record,  I am not African American.


I dont care what you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Good for you, why ask a rhetorical question in the first place.


Shall we start with the list of "demands"?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> How is your character, Mr. Sensitive?


Luke, look at yourself in the mirror, especially the individual who takes the time to click my old posts 500 times and MAP's almost 1000 times with several different aliases.  Yet, I'm Mr Sensitive, okay.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont care what you are.


You are to predictable and should in fact own that you are an alt right Republican too.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Shall we start with the list of "demands"?


You lack empathy!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are to predictable and an alt right Republican too.


You can put me into whatever box you like.
I dont care.
I really dont.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You lack empathy!


How so?
You dont even know me.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You can put me into whatever box you like.
> I dont care.
> I really dont.


I already did!  

Yet you call me Mr Sensitive, if you really don't care....why are you replying to my post?  I say you care!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> How so?
> You dont even know me.


Um you're posts, genius.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

Lets get back to the "cause".
You, "no goal" obviously have "empathy" for the cause.
Lets discuss the demands one at a time, shall we?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Yet you call me Mr Sensitive, if you really don't care....why are you replying to my post?  I say you care!


I care about people, even you.
I just dont care about your racial, or political prejudices.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lets get back to the "cause".
> You, "no goal" obviously have "empathy" for the cause.
> Lets discuss the demands one at a time, shall we?


You post what their demands are.  I will be frank....I didn't really pay to much attention to the black lives matter movement or cops killing black men...until Kap's protest.  It made me curious, why he is protesting and it's working....because, we are discussing the issue aren't we.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You post what their demands are.  I will be frank....I didn't really pay to much attention to the black lives matter movement or cops killing black men...until Kap's protest.  It made me curious, why he is protesting and it's working....because, we are discussing the issue aren't we.


Okay, lets really get into the meat and potatoes of it.
Demand #1   *End the war on black people.
*
Is there a war, and who is fighting and dying in this war?
Do we have some numbers?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Okay, lets really get into the meat and potatoes of it.
> Demand #1   *End the war on black people.
> *
> Is there a war, and who is fighting and dying in this war?
> Do we have some numbers?


Since your trying to convince me.  You tell me!

I'm just posting....have some empathy for his cause, because we agree that he shouldn't be using the anthem as his platform.  Empathy alone goes a long way in making this country even greater!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Since your trying to convince me.  You tell me!
> 
> I'm just posting....have some empathy for his cause even though we don't agree on the platform he is using.  Empathy alone goes a long way in making this country even greater!


There is a war on black people.
Its killing tens of thousands every year.
We agree here.
We just may not agree on who the war is against.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> There is a war on black people.
> Its killing tens of thousands every year.


Is that what Kap said, if so please post links.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Since your trying to convince me.  You tell me!
> 
> I'm just posting....have some empathy for his cause, because we agree that he shouldn't be using the anthem as his platform.  Empathy alone goes a long way in making this country even greater!


Have you looked at demand #2?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Is that what Kap said, if so please post links.


No, I said that.
"Kap" would have never thought of that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

Demand #2 anyone?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

Demand #2 is the real commie grabber.
Yep. *Reparations *


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

It gets better and better.
I suggest anyone supporting the BLM agenda take a hard look at the list I posted.
At best, its a racist, and communistic, pipe dream.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No, I said that.
> "Kap" would have never thought of that.


Are you assuming this is what Kap is protesting for,  without any proof?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Are you assuming this is what Kap is protesting for,  without any proof?


His "cause" is his girlfriends "cause".
Look at his social media.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Are you assuming this is what Kap is protesting for,  without any proof?


I agree there is a war on black people.
Tens of thousands are dying every year in our great nation.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Sanders, thanks for the website.  I read their history and watched a couple of their videos.  What is so offensive...I really enjoyed the marijuana video. They brought up some valid points about the industry.   I also liked the quote, it's no longer about getting to sit in the front of the bus, but owning it.  That is awesome, it's the American Dream!

http://blacklivesmatter.com/the-movement-series/


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I agree there is a war on black people.
> Tens of thousands are dying every year in our great nation.


Why the sarcastic post?  All I am asking, is this what Kap stated he is protesting? If so, please show a link.  

Posting it's what his girlfriend believes is not factual.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I agree there is a war on black people.
> Tens of thousands are dying every year in our great nation.


161 murders in Chicago in the first 151 days of this year -FBI stats


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Sanders, thanks for the website.  I read their history and watched a couple of their videos.  What is so offensive...I really enjoyed the marijuana video. They brought up some valid points about the industry.   I also liked the quote, it's no longer about getting to sit in the front of the bus, but owning it.  That is awesome, it's the American Dream!
> 
> http://blacklivesmatter.com/the-movement-series/


I also liked this video


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why the sarcastic post?  All I am asking, is this what Kap stated he is protesting? If so, please show a link.
> 
> Posting it's what his girlfriend believes is not factual.


You didn't get that tweet?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

espola said:


> You didn't get that tweet?


Get what tweet? Like I posted prior, I didn't follow current events much.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What exactly is his "cause"?
> Is it the BLM cause?
> Is it?


I am not going to get into this one any longer.  My position is pretty clear.  You seem like a decent enough person and just need something to happen to YOU or SOMEONE THAT YOU CARE ABOUT to give you some perspective.  I have encountered and dealt with plenty of racists and I believe that you are not one.  You just need some perspective and you apparently live in the wrong part of Oceanside to have it.  

Your daughter is a good player.  So is NoGoals.  Let's talk about ECNL or WCC soccer.  How is Pepperdine going to do this week?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> How is your character, Mr. Sensitive?


You are such a loser.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why the sarcastic post?  All I am asking, is this what Kap stated he is protesting? If so, please show a link.
> 
> Posting it's what his girlfriend believes is not factual.


Not sarcastic.
Its factual.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not going to get into this one any longer.  My position is pretty clear.  You seem like a decent enough person and just need something to happen to YOU or SOMEONE THAT YOU CARE ABOUT to give you some perspective.  I have encountered and dealt with plenty of racists and I believe that you are not one.  You just need some perspective and you apparently live in the wrong part of Oceanside to have it.
> 
> Your daughter is a good player.  So is NoGoals.  Let's talk about ECNL or WCC soccer.  How is Pepperdine going to do this week?


This thread is about a movement that I believe racist and destructive.
I will post what I believe as it is my right to do so.
I dont understand your right or wrong part of Oceanside reference.
My perspective is mine.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Sanders, thanks for the website.  I read their history and watched a couple of their videos.  What is so offensive...I really enjoyed the marijuana video. They brought up some valid points about the industry.   I also liked the quote, it's no longer about getting to sit in the front of the bus, but owning it.  That is awesome, it's the American Dream!
> 
> http://blacklivesmatter.com/the-movement-series/


Owning your own bus is great.
Earn it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

TCD said:


> http://www.seahawks.com/video/2016/09/21/richard-sherman-week-3-press-conference


Tens of thousands every year.
Year in, year out.
All out war.


----------



## B.B. (Sep 21, 2016)

@MakeAPlay  - in an effort to redirect/follow your lead, I was curious how old your daughter was when she started playing? And did she start with a recreational league or did she always play for a competitive club? At what age did she decide she was "all in", wanting to be one of the best etc.? Would she work on her juggling, etc. on her non-soccer practice/game days on her own? Or did you have to encourage her/remind her to do it? Also, what about physical development? Was she one of the girls that was bigger and taller than the other players when she was younger or did she not grow until later? If she was one of the smaller kids/late to grow, how did it impact her? Was she always on the A team or did she start out on the B team or lower? How many clubs did she play for? How did you choose your clubs? Okay, I could go on and on and I certainly don't expect you to answer all (or even any) of these questions but I thought I'd try to break up the 12 round fight between NoGoal and Bernie if only for one minute...


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Owning your own bus is great.
> Earn it.


That's the message they are relaying.  The video didn't say they wanted it handed to them.  Did you even bother watching the video, before posting your ignorant comment?

Seriously are you racists?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

TCD said:


> @MakeAPlay  - in an effort to redirect/follow your lead, I was curious how old your daughter was when she started playing? And did she start with a recreational league or did she always play for a competitive club? At what age did she decide she was "all in", wanting to be one of the best etc.? Would she work on her juggling, etc. on her non-soccer practice/game days on her own? Or did you have to encourage her/remind her to do it? Also, what about physical development? Was she one of the girls that was bigger and taller than the other players when she was younger or did she not grow until later? If she was one of the smaller kids/late to grow, how did it impact her? Was she always on the A team or did she start out on the B team or lower? How many clubs did she play for? How did you choose your clubs? Okay, I could go on and on and I certainly don't expect you to answer all (or even any) of these questions but I thought I'd try to break up the 12 round fight between NoGoal and Bernie if only for one minute...


Brilliant redirect TCD and since you asked so nicely I will answer as many of your questions as I can but it will be a little but of a long post.

She started playing rec at 4 and we resisted putting her on a club team until she was 9 which was U10 under the old system.  We picked her first club solely because the older daughter of my boss played for the club.  We were completely naive and really knew nothing about club.

My player decided she was all in on soccer sometime between 10 and 11.  Now it wasn't anything that she said and she played other sports throughout her career including her senior year of high school.  It was just something about how she would cry if they lost at the same time that most of the girls on her team were laughing and were more excited about where the families were going to meet up for pizza afterward.  She really cared about the results and was willing to put all of her heart into it and that told me that soccer was her thing.  I would ask her every season before we would pay any fees if she was sure that she wanted to do it because once we paid she was in it until the end regardless of what happens and she continues to answer yes all the way up to an including when we dropped her off this year.  In hindsight asking her that question each year was one of the best pieces of parenting that we ever did.

I've got to go to the store.  I will answer the rest of your questions when I get back.  Feel free to ask me any additional questions in the meantime.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> That's the message they are relaying.  The video didn't say they wanted it handed to them.  Did you even bother watching the video, before posting your ignorant comment?
> 
> Seriously are you racists?


Also is your DD C.S. at Pepperdine?  Why change your alias from the old forum?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> That's the message they are relaying.  The video didn't say they wanted it handed to them.  Did you even bother watching the video, before posting your ignorant comment?
> 
> Seriously are you racists?


What part of the list of demands are you having trouble with?
If you want to support them, go right ahead. Its a free country.
Now Im a racist? smh...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Also is your DD C.S. at Pepperdine?  Why change your alias from the old forum?


I think Bernie is a warm and fuzzy commie.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Also is your DD C.S. at Pepperdine?  Why change your alias from the old forum?


My kids are fantastic.
Im sure yours are too.
I dont care to name them.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What part of the list of demands are you having trouble with?
> If you want to support them, go right ahead. Its a free country.
> Now Im a racist? smh...


What demands are they asking on the Black Lives Matters website?  Show the link.

Are you saying Black Lives Matter is like the KKK or a white supremacist group?

I agree about Bernie Sanders, he is to far left for me, as is Trump is to alt right for me, lol.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> My kids are fantastic.
> Im sure yours are too.
> I dont care to name them.


Fair enough, I guess that's a yes then.


----------



## B.B. (Sep 21, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Brilliant redirect TCD and since you asked so nicely I will answer as many of your questions as I can but it will be a little but of a long post.
> 
> She started playing rec at 4 and we resisted putting her on a club team until she was 9 which was U10 under the old system.  We picked her first club solely because the older daughter of my boss played for the club.  We were completely naive and really knew nothing about club.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is great info! And, yes I have a lot more questions but will wait until you return from the store. I think your answers will determine my next set of questions.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> What demands are they asking on the Black Lives Matters website?  Show the link.
> 
> Are you saying Black Lives Matter is like the KKK or a white supremacist group?
> 
> I agree about Bernie Sanders, he is to far left for me, as is Trump is to alt right for me, lol.


I posted the list a few pages ago.
I think the BLM theme is racist, communistic, and destructive, again, as I posted a few pages ago.
If we're just going to keep circling back, Im over it.
I dont believe we need to hold our country hostage any longer.
None of the people burning stores, looting, or throwing rocks and bot


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Fair enough, I guess that's a yes then.





Bernie Sanders said:


> I posted the list a few pages ago.
> I think the BLM theme is racist, communistic, and destructive, again, as I posted a few pages ago.
> If we're just going to keep circling back, Im over it.
> I dont believe we need to hold our country hostage any longer.
> None of the people burning stores, looting, or throwing rocks and bot


...tles are doing anyone any good.
Its a media driven spectacle that impacts negatively, real lives of all colors and creeds.

I dont know why my post cut off, so I hitched the tail on this one.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 21, 2016)

TCD said:


> @MakeAPlay  - in an effort to redirect/follow your lead, I was curious how old your daughter was when she started playing? And did she start with a recreational league or did she always play for a competitive club? At what age did she decide she was "all in", wanting to be one of the best etc.? Would she work on her juggling, etc. on her non-soccer practice/game days on her own? Or did you have to encourage her/remind her to do it? Also, what about physical development? Was she one of the girls that was bigger and taller than the other players when she was younger or did she not grow until later? If she was one of the smaller kids/late to grow, how did it impact her? Was she always on the A team or did she start out on the B team or lower? How many clubs did she play for? How did you choose your clubs? Okay, I could go on and on and I certainly don't expect you to answer all (or even any) of these questions but I thought I'd try to break up the 12 round fight between NoGoal and Bernie if only for one minute...


We all know what worked for her.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I posted the list a few pages ago.
> I think the BLM theme is racist, communistic, and destructive, again, as I posted a few pages ago.
> If we're just going to keep circling back, Im over it.
> I dont believe we need to hold our country hostage any longer.
> None of the people burning stores, looting, or throwing rocks and bot


I didn't read anything threatening on their website and IMO you haven't provided a link to what your describing as dangerous acts.  

Now if you were able to show links, they are killing white folks,  burning crosses on lawns, wearing black sheets and cones over their heads, etc.  You would have me alarmed, but you didn't.  Am I just supposed to take your word for it?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I didn't read anything threatening on their website and IMO you haven't provided a link to what your describing as dangerous acts.
> 
> Now if you were able to show links, they are killing white folks,  burning crosses on lawns, wearing black sheets and cones over their heads, etc.  You would have me alarmed, but you didn't.  Am I just supposed to take your word for it?


If there is anyone you should be mad at, maybe it's should be George Zimmerman.  According to the BLM website it was formed after the Trayvon Martin tragedy.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 21, 2016)

Well the BLM terrorist, who some hold dear to their heart, tonight caused a riot in Charlotte, N.C., killing one man and wounding another by gunfire, destroying businesses and injuring police who were trying to keep the peace. Ironically this was reported by CNN.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 21, 2016)

TCD said:


> @MakeAPlay  - in an effort to redirect/follow your lead, I was curious how old your daughter was when she started playing? And did she start with a recreational league or did she always play for a competitive club? At what age did she decide she was "all in", wanting to be one of the best etc.? Would she work on her juggling, etc. on her non-soccer practice/game days on her own? Or did you have to encourage her/remind her to do it? Also, what about physical development? Was she one of the girls that was bigger and taller than the other players when she was younger or did she not grow until later? If she was one of the smaller kids/late to grow, how did it impact her? Was she always on the A team or did she start out on the B team or lower? How many clubs did she play for? How did you choose your clubs? Okay, I could go on and on and I certainly don't expect you to answer all (or even any) of these questions but I thought I'd try to break up the 12 round fight between NoGoal and Bernie if only for one minute...


I will answer your last 3 questions first because in my players case they are related.  She played for 3 clubs in 9 years of club soccer although 6 of them were for the same team during her recruiting years.  She started as a "B" team player her first 2 years and we picked the club because it was the club that the daughter of my boss played for.  Her 2nd club that she was at we did a bunch of research on and concluded they were the best choice for my daughter.  When we switched her she was offered spots on both the teams that she tried out for but one was a little more convenient and only had 14 players so it seemed like the best fit.  They weren't a Gold level team (the highest level at U12 CSL at the tine) but she got great coaching and the team has a gray group of girls and families that actually cared about winning.  At the time we thought that winning mattered and perhaps at U12 it does.  

I will answer some more shortly.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 21, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Well the BLM terrorist, who some hold dear to their heart, tonight caused a riot in Charlotte, N.C., killing one man and wounding another by gunfire, destroying businesses and injuring police who were trying to keep the peace. Ironically this was reported by CNN.


That's unfortunate, prayer to the police officer hurt.  Hopefully, they capture the perps and throw the book at them.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I didn't read anything threatening on their website and IMO you haven't provided a link to what your describing as dangerous acts.
> 
> Now if you were able to show links, they are killing white folks,  burning crosses on lawns, wearing black sheets and cones over their heads, etc.  You would have me alarmed, but you didn't.  Am I just supposed to take your word for it?


You're not alarmed by the fact that the #1 killer of African Americans is... African Americans? I think this is the "war" Bernie is referring to.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I didn't read anything threatening on their website and IMO you haven't provided a link to what your describing as dangerous acts.
> 
> Now if you were able to show links, they are killing white folks,  burning crosses on lawns, wearing black sheets and cones over their heads, etc.  You would have me alarmed, but you didn't.  Am I just supposed to take your word for it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

Its not hard to find evidence of what is happening.
I wish I were wrong.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> You're not alarmed by the fact that the #1 killer of African Americans is... African Americans? I think this is the "war" Bernie is referring to.


The people who need cops the most, are being thrown under the bus by BLM and its allies in the media.

Its an ugly cycle we have going on right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Marshawn Lynch said it best.
> 
> “I’d rather see him take a knee than stand up, put his hands up and get murdered,”
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/marshawn-lynch-has-perhaps-the-best-colin-kaepernick-take-yet-171043499.html


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17604958/san-francisco-49ers-qb-colin-kaepernick-most-disliked-player-nfl-according-poll-e-poll-marketing-research?ex_cid=espnfb&sf36614269=1
Too good to check.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17604958/san-francisco-49ers-qb-colin-kaepernick-most-disliked-player-nfl-according-poll-e-poll-marketing-research?ex_cid=espnfb&sf36614269=1
> Too good to check.


Gee - 29%.  That's devastating.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> It's not all white Americans.  Just the ignorant ones.  Remember they want to Make America Great Again like the 60's when it wasn't great for anyone other than white people.  Hell my mom had to have the national guard escort her to her private Catholic school in the South because of the uproar over the fallacy of "separate but equal" coming to an end.
> 
> Thank God the Millenials are now the largest age group in America and 90% of births happened in that generation last year.  They are by far the most diverse generation ever (sorry Gen Xers) and what really scares white America is that fact...  If you hate it now you better get used to it because brown people will be making a lot of America's decision going forward and sooner or later if you don't have a brown blood relative you will...


Let us not forget the ignorant black, brown and yellow ones either. Don't know or care what you are , but I am sure one of them will fit you. You sound so angry and full of hate, just how have you been oppressed by Whitey?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let us not forget the ignorant black, brown and yellow ones either. Don't know or care what you are , but I am sure one of them will fit you. You sound so angry and full of hate, just how have you been oppressed by Whitey?


I won't get into it but ignorant people like you are really the problem.  Why all the outrage over Rapinoe and Kapernick and no outrage over Terence Crutcher.  Let's get away from politics and talk soccer.  So what team do you want to claim that your daughter plays for sweetsplat/MessiFTW/Lorrena Bobbit/clarino?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Well the BLM terrorist, who some hold dear to their heart, tonight caused a riot in Charlotte, N.C., killing one man and wounding another by gunfire, destroying businesses and injuring police who were trying to keep the peace. Ironically this was reported by CNN.


The BLM terrorist?  I highly recommend you visit Paris France and see how real terrorist bombings have affected their lives.  Every store you enter, they check your bags and backpacks for bombs.  They don't look in the bag


Bernie Sanders said:


>


you guys are funny, so there are a few bad outliers.  That doesn't mean they are all bad.  Same goes for white cops shooting black men.  It doesn't make all cops bad.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> You're not alarmed by the fact that the #1 killer of African Americans is... African Americans? I think this is the "war" Bernie is referring to.


That is so false.  I think that it is heart disease.  Stop propagating false information.  Speed does kill.  Please get off it.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let us not forget the ignorant black, brown and yellow ones either. Don't know or care what you are , but I am sure one of them will fit you. You sound so angry and full of hate, just how have you been oppressed by Whitey?


By the way I am a white female.  Does that mess up your narrative?  Or is the next thought that I am a n****r lover?


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 22, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I won't get into it but ignorant people like you are really the problem.  Why all the outrage over Rapinoe and Kapernick and no outrage over Terence Crutcher.  Let's get away from politics and talk soccer.  So what team do you want to claim that your daughter plays for sweetsplat/MessiFTW/Lorrena Bobbit/clarino?


Don't forget Sheriff Joe...


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 22, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is so false.  I think that it is heart disease.  Stop propagating false information.  Speed does kill.  Please get off it.


Ha ha! Spoken like a true liberal. Just ignore the facts and the world will be just fine.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! Spoken like a true liberal. Just ignore the facts and the world will be just fine.


https://www.cdc.gov/men/lcod/2010/lcodrace_ethnicitymen2010.pdf


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> You're not alarmed by the fact that the #1 killer of African Americans is... African Americans? I think this is the "war" Bernie is referring to.


Show l


Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/17604958/san-francisco-49ers-qb-colin-kaepernick-most-disliked-player-nfl-according-poll-e-poll-marketing-research?ex_cid=espnfb&sf36614269=1
> Too good to check.


I'm not surprised, his protestng of the National Anthem is polarizing.  Yet, if you look at the percentage, disliked by 29% is much lower than the poll I posted about the general population.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 22, 2016)

Keep fooling yourselves in believing the violence occurring in Charlotte N.C. is justifiable. This behavior is criminal and uncivilized. I commend the Chief of police and Mayor for not rushing to judgement and caving in to the hate driven mob. I can still remember what happened to Reginald Denny when this criminality gets out of control. I pray for the families of the men shot by the police and the law abiding citizens that are impacted by these rioters, also the police officers that are trying to preserve the safety of all citizens.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Keep fooling yourselves in believing the violence occurring in Charlotte N.C. is justifiable. This behavior is criminal and uncivilized. I commend the Chief of police and Mayor for not rushing to judgement and caving in to the hate driven mob. I can still remember what happened to Reginald Denny when this criminality gets out of control. I pray for the families of the men shot by the police and the law abiding citizens that are impacted by these rioters, also the police officers that are trying to preserve the safety of all citizens.


I must have lost track -- who is it that believes the violence in Charlotte is justifiable?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! Spoken like a true liberal. Just ignore the facts and the world will be just fine.


SpeedK1llz, is this where you get your trash facts from? You are so ignorant if you believe the TRUMP propaganda, yet now he is trying to woo Africian Americans.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> SpeedK1llz, is this where you get your trash facts from? You are so ignorant if you believe the TRUMP propaganda, yet now he is trying to woo Africian Americans.
> View attachment 162


The propaganda is showing Whites killed by blacks at 81% is false!
https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/offenses-known-to-law-enforcement/expanded-homicide/expanded_homicide_data_table_6_murder_race_and_sex_of_vicitm_by_race_and_sex_of_offender_2013.xls

Believe it or not whites are killed by whites, same as blacks are killed by blacks.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

reno114 said:


> Keep fooling yourselves in believing the violence occurring in Charlotte N.C. is justifiable. This behavior is criminal and uncivilized. I commend the Chief of police and Mayor for not rushing to judgement and caving in to the hate driven mob. I can still remember what happened to Reginald Denny when this criminality gets out of control. I pray for the families of the men shot by the police and the law abiding citizens that are impacted by these rioters, also the police officers that are trying to preserve the safety of all citizens.


Why would protesting leading to violence surprise me?

Violence is everywhere in the world.  You should be happy we haven't elected a president like Filipino President Rodrigo Duterte, yet! Where it's hunting season on drug dealers and addicts.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/men/lcod/2010/lcodrace_ethnicitymen2010.pdf


For some reason, MessiFTW rated this reference to CDC death statistics as "Dumb".


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The propaganda is showing Whites killed by blacks at 81% is false!
> https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2013/crime-in-the-u.s.-2013/offenses-known-to-law-enforcement/expanded-homicide/expanded_homicide_data_table_6_murder_race_and_sex_of_vicitm_by_race_and_sex_of_offender_2013.xls
> 
> Believe it or not whites are killed by whites, same as blacks are killed by blacks.


Why does he need facts?  The Donald is tweeting him personally several times a day telling him what to think.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> For some reason, MessiFTW rated this reference to CDC death statistics as "Dumb".


I was troll happy there.  Corrected it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> By the way I am a white female.  Does that mess up your narrative?  Or is the next thought that I am a n****r lover?


Then this won't bother you.
Average IQ  by U S demographics- Asian 106  White 102 Hispanic 89 Black 87 and you, MAP are looking forward to brown running things? How about the most qualified making decisions? No need for affirmative action, would you agree?
Now who is the racist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Show l
> 
> I'm not surprised, his protestng of the National Anthem is polarizing.  Yet, if you look at the percentage, disliked by 29% is much lower than the poll I posted about the general population.


Just returned from a WWII Veterans' funeral with an Honor Guard, heart breaking to see the Sailor present the flag to the widow and say " On behalf of the President of the United  States......." He went in at 18 in 1944 and was a torpedo plane radio operator and these people can't even stand up for the anthem. I don't know if I am more mad, sad, disappointed or embarrassed with these losers.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just returned from a WWII Veterans' funeral with an Honor Guard, heart breaking to see the Sailor present the flag to the widow and say " On behalf of the President of the United  States......." He went in at 18 in 1944 and was a torpedo plane radio operator and these people can't even stand up for the anthem. I don't know if I am more mad, sad, disappointed or embarrassed with these losers.


You were madly typing away during a funeral?  How disrespectful.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just returned from a WWII Veterans' funeral with an Honor Guard, heart breaking to see the Sailor present the flag to the widow and say " On behalf of the President of the United  States......." He went in at 18 in 1944 and was a torpedo plane radio operator and these people can't even stand up for the anthem. I don't know if I am more mad, sad, disappointed or embarrassed with these losers.


I see your point of view as well as the point of view from several of the athletes.  Try seperating yourself from the protest platform used, for what they are standing or in this case kneeling for.

Did anyone see this last night? Like it or not, it looks to be a growing movement and no longer isolated to NFL players.
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/wnba-players-indiana-fever-phoenix-mercury-kneel-anthem-article-1.2801358?0p19G=c


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then this won't bother you.
> Average IQ  by U S demographics- Asian 106  White 102 Hispanic 89 Black 87 and you, MAP are looking forward to brown running things? How about the most qualified making decisions? No need for affirmative action, would you agree?
> Now who is the racist?


That's why the brown Asians should be running things.  My bad, I forgot the Chinese already own most of America, since they finance most of our debt.

FYI, I believe I read recently the most intelligent nationality is actually Isrealis.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> You were madly typing away during a funeral?  How disrespectful.


Just returned means I wasn't there,  yafolla?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> That's why the brown Asians should be running things.  My bad, I forgot the Chinese already own most of America, since they finance most of our debt.
> 
> FYI, I believe I read recently the most intelligent nationality is actually Isrealis.


True, but the Jews already enough on their plate, between our president, the left and Palestine hating them just think what will happen if everyone knows how smart they are, WWIII


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I see your point of view as well as the point of view from several of the athletes.  Try seperating yourself from the protest platform used, for what they are standing or in this case kneeling for.
> 
> Did anyone see this last night? Like it or not, it looks to be a growing movement and no longer isolated to NFL players.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/wnba-players-indiana-fever-phoenix-mercury-kneel-anthem-article-1.2801358?0p19G=c


I did see this and I don't think this will end well. Do you think the protesters are changing hearts and minds or just making people dig in?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Don't forget Sheriff Joe...


Say what?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I did see this and I don't think this will end well. Do you think the protesters are changing hearts and minds or just making people dig in?


By the looks of this thread alone.  I say our nation is digging in on both sides, proving how divided our country is.  It hasn't been united since after the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> By the looks of this thread alone.  I say our nation is digging in on both sides, proving how divided our country is.  It hasn't been united since after the 9/11 attacks.


Yes, both sides is what I was referring to.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Well at least the female Tulsa police officer was charge with manslaughter today.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/tulsa-police-officer-charged-mans-death-203750472.html


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/men/lcod/2010/lcodrace_ethnicitymen2010.pdf


Another classic liberal diversion tactic; "I guess that depends on what the meaning of 'is" is..."

Your link is for top _causes of death_ not who is *murdering *African Americans. Since you liberals are so literal and nit-pick every word, I guess I should have been clear that I was pointing out the FACT that the #1 ethnic group responsible for _murdering _African Americans is African Americans. Police officers are way down the list at like #4. Rather than kneel during the national anthem, Kap and his buddies may want to go into some of these war torn neighborhoods and talk to our kids about settling their differences through dialogue or find some common ground via music, the arts or sports rather than than resorting to violence against one another.

But, I suppose none of this is necessary because when you tree huggers get your way and reverse the 2nd amendment, all the bad guys will voluntarily turn in their guns and we'll all live happily ever after.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Another classic liberal diversion tactic; "I guess that depends on what the meaning of 'is" is..."
> 
> Your link is for top _causes of death_ not who is *murdering *African Americans. Since you liberals are so literal and nit-pick every word, I guess I should have been clear that I was pointing out the FACT that the #1 ethnic group responsible for _murdering _African Americans is African Americans. Police officers are way down the list at like #4. Rather than kneel during the national anthem, Kap and his buddies may want to go into some of these war torn neighborhoods and talk to our kids about settling their differences through dialogue or find some common ground via music, the arts or sports rather than than resorting to violence against one another.
> 
> But, I suppose none of this is necessary because when you tree huggers get your way and reverse the 2nd amendment, all the bad guys will voluntarily turn in their guns and we'll all live happily ever after.


If you took the time to look at what was provided, you could see that the race most likely to kill whites is whites, and the ethnicity most likely to kill hispanics is hispanics.  Maybe it is because in our traditionally-divided society the most people within shooting range of a person tend to be of the same race or ethnicity.

This fact is probably more germane to the discussion about the national anthem protests -- "although black men represent 6 percent of the U.S. population, they made up nearly 40 percent of those who were killed [by police] while unarmed".

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/final-tally-police-shot-and-killed-984-people-in-2015/2016/01/05/3ec7a404-b3c5-11e5-a76a-0b5145e8679a_story.html

It is good that you recognize your own errors.  It is not so good that you try to blame it on others.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> If you took the time to look at what was provided, you could see that the race most likely to kill whites is whites, and the ethnicity most likely to kill hispanics is hispanics.  Maybe it is because in our traditionally-divided society the most people within shooting range of a person tend to be of the same race or ethnicity.
> 
> This fact is probably more germane to the discussion about the national anthem protests -- "although black men represent 6 percent of the U.S. population, they made up nearly 40 percent of those who were killed [by police] while unarmed".
> 
> ...


Espola, I take back everything negative I ever posted about you.  You are bright!  Note to self, don't debate "E".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well at least the female Tulsa police officer was charge with manslaughter today.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/tulsa-police-officer-charged-mans-death-203750472.html





NoGoal said:


> Well at least the female Tulsa police officer was charge with manslaughter today.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/tulsa-police-officer-charged-mans-death-203750472.html


I have not watched the video but I did look at her picture and she looks like she should be teaching kindergarten somewhere. All the lives ruined by a mistake,what a shame all the way around. I am assuming she didn't plan on killing anyone when she went to work that day.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not watched the video but I did look at her picture and she looks like she should be teaching kindergarten somewhere. All the lives ruined by a mistake,what a shame all the way around. I am assuming she didn't plan on killing anyone when she went to work that day.


The audio recording of the helicopter pilot sounds like he was trying to convince everyone it was ok to shoot.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> SpeedK1llz, is this where you get your trash facts from? You are so ignorant if you believe the TRUMP propaganda, yet now he is trying to woo Africian Americans.
> View attachment 162


I never indicated whom I support..


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> If you took the time to look at what was provided, you could see that the race most likely to kill whites is whites, and the ethnicity most likely to kill hispanics is hispanics.  Maybe it is because in our traditionally-divided society the most people within shooting range of a person tend to be of the same race or ethnicity.
> 
> This fact is probably more germane to the discussion about the national anthem protests -- "although black men represent 6 percent of the U.S. population, they made up nearly 40 percent of those who were killed [by police] while unarmed".
> 
> ...


Once again, following the "liberal playbook"... Shift the subject into an entirely different direction rather than address the issue at hand.

Oh BTW, nice job stereotyping me based upon little information than a post of the facts.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not watched the video but I did look at her picture and she looks like she should be teaching kindergarten somewhere. All the lives ruined by a mistake,what a shame all the way around. I am assuming she didn't plan on killing anyone when she went to work that day.


Of course not and why she was charged with manslaughter vs 1st degree murder.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Once again, following the "liberal playbook"... Shift the subject into an entirely different direction rather than address the issue at hand.
> 
> Oh BTW, nice job stereotyping me based upon little information than a post of the facts.


Um, Kap protesting the National Anthem is the subject matter.  He is protesting white cops killing unarmed black men.  Not who are killing black men, so E's post is spot on.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> Once again, following the "liberal playbook"... Shift the subject into an entirely different direction rather than address the issue at hand.
> 
> Oh BTW, nice job stereotyping me based upon little information than a post of the facts.


Liberal playbook?  You must be new here.  I'm the oldest conservative on the forum.

And how exactly did I stereotype you?


----------



## B.B. (Sep 22, 2016)

@NoGoal - I know it was just an oversight on your part, but let's not forget the unarmed Black women. #SandraBland


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2016)

TCD said:


> @NoGoal - I know it was just an oversight on your part, but let's not forget the unarmed Black women. #SandraBland


She wasn't shot, she was just roughed up for driving while smoking (and not showing proper respect to a white police officer).  Meanwhile, the cop who arrested her has been fired and charged with perjury, and the county has agreed to a large cash payment after being sued.  The coroner ruled her death by hanging a suicide, and one of the pieces of evidence presented by the authorities was a video recorded by a jail security camera - with 90 minutes missing from the middle.

Bland is still dead.


----------



## B.B. (Sep 22, 2016)

@espola  - True. Thanks for adding the (accurate, factual) clarification.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Um, Kap protesting the National Anthem is the subject matter.  He is protesting white cops killing unarmed black men.  Not who are killing black men, so E's post is spot on.


To a certain degree, maybe. Did you ask yourself why E did not mention that black people kill more black people than anyone else?
I did. 
Its because he is patronizing a specific group of people to gain some kind of acceptance? I dont know, maybe Im wrong, but he does this alot, and its weird.
I dont give a crap what anyone thinks, Im gonna call BS when I see it.
He's right about how murders are committed within specific races bye and large, but his 6% claim is deceptive.
I could post pie charts, and go down the list of why he's wrong, but it doesnt really matter.
Nobody here will listen to anything but their own BS.

Im sorry I even got into this horse shit thread.


----------



## Lorrenna Bobbitt (Sep 22, 2016)

Speaking of Media-ho's check out this beauty...frightening we are the same gender.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Well at least the female Tulsa police officer was charge with manslaughter today.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/tulsa-police-officer-charged-mans-death-203750472.html


This shooting was bad, as far as I can tell.
She should face charges.

Its very rare today that a cop kills someone without cause.
I say this having not enjoyed a good relationship with cops in the past, but the numbers do not lie.
When you look at arrests and interactions and divide it with cops shooting people its about as low a number as I could expect.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Lorrenna Bobbitt said:


> Speaking of Media-ho's check out this beauty...frightening we are the same gender.


Not surprised from a red state!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

If "Kap" really cared about all those people with their fists in the air, lighting fires, attacking people, and chanting racist slogans, he'd stand up, and tell them to go home, and take care of their families.
He'd stand up and say he was wrong about dividing people, and disrespecting the country we were all born and raised in.
Imagine the impact that would have.

Thats what a leader would do.
Maybe thats why hes on the bench.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

espola said:


> Liberal playbook?  You must be new here.  I'm the oldest conservative on the forum.
> 
> And how exactly did I stereotype you?


You forgot to tell him you're a conservative "commie".
Im Bernie Sanders, for Christ's sake.
I should know!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Um, Kap protesting the National Anthem is the subject matter.  He is protesting white cops killing unarmed black men. .


Why would he protest something that hardly ever happens?
Does it happen?, yes. Do cops shoot people armed, and unarmed without sufficient cause? Yes,. on rare occasion.
Do you have any idea how many people they could or would shoot if there actually was a "war on black people" by the cops?
The whole BLM movement is complete bullshit.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 22, 2016)

It's only a little over 4mins for the actual video. The words are powerful. Hopefully it makes anyone wishing to kneel during the National Anthem thinks twice.  Do we have a right to protest? Absolutely. The country is so screwed up right now. There are bad apples in every bunch. Creating more chaos and uprising is counter-productive. EVERYONE should be held accountable for their actions. If you are breaking the law and are shot by police because you refuse to drop your weapon then that's the path you choose. If it's not a "clean shoot" then by all means the officer(s) should be held accountable. 
But as someone with family in FD/PD and prior/current military..if you think making a statement by protesting the National Anthem is the way to do it you are WRONG!! So many have come and gone before you and given everything to allow you to have the rights you have in this country. If you thinks it's that bad you can try living in some other country and see the limits of your rights there. I personally think Kap is an idiot (as is any other professional athlete) who is willing to take the american dollar..but not willing to stand for the NA. I'm bothered even more by Rapinoe in the fact that she represents the USWNT. Whatever demographic you represent..if you aren't happy with the way things are you can either be part of the problem or part of the solution. My .02


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Of course not and why she was charged with manslaughter vs 1st degree murder.


I think prosecutors have learned their lesson from Ferguson by over charging and ending up with nothing.


NoGoal said:


> Of course not and why she was charged with manslaughter vs 1st degree murder.


Prosecutors have learned their lesson from Ferguson by over charging and ending up with nothing.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 22, 2016)

She can't be charged with 1st degree murder. Unless they can prove she started her shift with the intent to go out and kill someone.
1st degree is pre-meditated. She gets charged with manslaughter.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 22, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If "Kap" really cared about all those people with their fists in the air, lighting fires, attacking people, and chanting racist slogans, he'd stand up, and tell them to go home, and take care of their families.
> He'd stand up and say he was wrong about dividing people, and disrespecting the country we were all born and raised in.
> Imagine the impact that would have.
> 
> ...


Round and round we go!  I thought you posted you are sorry you got involved in this thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2016)

Let us class this thread up a little.
http://video.foxnews.com/v/5103257431001/burgess-owens-weighs-in-on-colin-kaepernick/#sp=show-clips


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 23, 2016)

espola said:


> This fact is probably more germane to the discussion about the national anthem protests -- "although black men represent 6 percent of the U.S. population, they made up nearly 40 percent of those who were killed [by police] while unarmed".


And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008.

You think the two are related?

Interesting read here:  http://www.newsweek.com/racial-makeup-police-departments-331130


What I find interesting is the media considers this the hot topic and it isn't even close to what will really kill you, no matter what your race, sex, or age is. I know many don't consider Abortion a death, so you can skip the top one if you feel that way.  

Shouldn't we be seeing front page news on medical errors(my sister died because of this) or Tobacco, or Drunk driving, Poisoning, or any number of ways people die that easily outnumber the 986 people that police shot in 986(https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/final-tally-police-shot-and-killed-984-people-in-2015/2016/01/05/3ec7a404-b3c5-11e5-a76a-0b5145e8679a_story.html).  

Think a nurse is ever charged with first degree manslaughter for her mistake?  130 times as likely to happen as a police shooting.   Any charges for corporate america regarding cigarettes?  180 times as likely to happen.  Think about that.   Also remember you are almost as likely to be killed by your spouse as you are to be shot by a cop.  See what happens when soccer rules your life.  

Death through June 2016 
Abortion: 571596 
Heart Disease: 321571 
 Cancer: 309716 
Tobacco: 183202 
Obesity: 160695 
Medical Errors: 131620 
Stroke: 69671 
Lower Respiratory Disease: 74821 
Accident (unintentional): 71215 
Hospital Associated Infection: 51820 
Alcohol: 52344 
Diabetes: 40037 
Alzheimer's Disease: 48963 
Influenza/Pneumonia: 28908 
Kidney Failure: 22383 
Blood Infection: 17516 
Suicide: 22389 
Drunk Driving: 17696 
Unintentional Poisoning: 16623 
All Drug Abuse: 13089 
Homicide: 8793 
Prescription Drug Overdose: 7852 
Murder by gun: 6016 
Texting while Driving: 3135 
Pedestrian: 2617 
Drowning: 2049 
Fire Related: 1832 
Malnutrition: 1451 
Domestic Violence: 764 
Smoking in Bed: 408 
Falling out of Bed: 313 
Killed by Falling Tree: 78 
Struck by Lightning: 43 
Mass Shooting * Domestic:15 
Radical Islamic Terrorism: 49


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> And yes, according to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, black offenders committed 52 per cent of homicides recorded in the data between 1980 and 2008.
> 
> You think the two are related?
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from, but these are government actors.  At the very least, our government shouldn't be killing people.  We control government's behavior.  We try sometimes, but we don't always control private behavior (nor should we always control private behavior). 

You are also limiting the issue to deaths.  This goes broadly to how police (our government) are treating people and covering up abuse.  It's police unions, kind of like teacher's unions, defending the worst of the worst under some bogus slippery slope argument.  Take the guy shot in NC.  He was supposedly stopped because he was carrying a gun.  But it's legal in NC to openly carry a gun, and it's illegal to stop and frisk a person on that basis (Charlotte police lost that court battle a couple of years ago).  So why were Charlotte police stopping him in the first place?  This stuff goes on all the time - and it's not limited just to African Americans.

BTW - I don't think this was an accident.  




  .  

In fact, it's hardly ever an accident when someone points a gun and shoots someone dead.  If these are "accidents," maybe Kapernick and others are correct in calling for more extensive training of police officers.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> In fact, it's hardly ever an accident when someone points a gun and shoots someone dead.  If these are "accidents," maybe Kapernick and others are correct in calling for more extensive training of police officers.


 I completely agree with this last part.  Also think certain high testosterone individuals may be the type that takes this job in the first place.  One thing that is difficult is giving police experience with life and death situations.  When they make a mistake, someone dies.  I'm up for a non lethal way to stop any of these suspects that doesn't increase the chance of a police officer dying.  Have a drone shoot a needle into the suspect that causes them to sleep(no idea if this would even be possible, but the image popped into my head) or any realistic method.  275 unarmed people were killed in 2015.  Knowing 131620 died due to medical errors skews my perspective.  If the media was covering this in the same way, don't you think this number could be cut by 10%?  20%?  50%?  Who knows.


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> I completely agree with this last part.  Also think certain high testosterone individuals may be the type that takes this job in the first place.  One thing that is difficult is giving police experience with life and death situations.  When they make a mistake, someone dies.  I'm up for a non lethal way to stop any of these suspects that doesn't increase the chance of a police officer dying.  Have a drone shoot a needle into the suspect that causes them to sleep(no idea if this would even be possible, but the image popped into my head) or any realistic method.  275 unarmed people were killed in 2015.  Knowing 131620 in died due to medical errors skews my perspective.  If the media was covering this in the same way, don't you think this number could be cut by 10%?  20%?  50%?  Who knows.


I cannot deny that there many issues that need to be addressed in this country.  Frankly, I get annoyed about all the bathroom/gender talk because I think there are bigger issues we need to tackle (I think that is where you are coming from on this).   

And I don't mean to characterize all police as crummy people.  They certainly are not.  The other day, I got the chance to witness officers safely "rescue" a jumper on a freeway overpass the other day.  It was remarkable work.  We probably are asking our officers to do way too much particularly with the increase in homelessness and dearth of mental health services available.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think prosecutors have learned their lesson from Ferguson by over charging and ending up with nothing.
> 
> Prosecutors have learned their lesson from Ferguson by over charging and ending up with nothing.





Glen said:


> I get where you are coming from, but these are government actors.  At the very least, our government shouldn't be killing people.  We control government's behavior.  We try sometimes, but we don't always control private behavior (nor should we always control private behavior).
> 
> You are also limiting the issue to deaths.  This goes broadly to how police (our government) are treating people and covering up abuse.  It's police unions, kind of like teacher's unions, defending the worst of the worst under some bogus slippery slope argument.  Take the guy shot in NC.  He was supposedly stopped because he was carrying a gun.  But it's legal in NC to openly carry a gun, and it's illegal to stop and frisk a person on that basis (Charlotte police lost that court battle a couple of years ago).  So why were Charlotte police stopping him in the first place?  This stuff goes on all the time - and it's not limited just to African Americans.
> 
> ...


No matter how well trained, or how careful anyone is, there is no such thing as a perfect record.
As long as there are cops, there will be people shot and killed unjustly by them. Its a statistical certainty.
If you look at the actual numbers, its amazing how few do get shot.
Look how many times someone goes into the hospital to get well, and comes out dead.
Sometimes they were due, and sometimes carelessness or negligence kills them. It will always happen as long as people are imperfect creatures.
To riot, loot stores, and attack people in racist mobs as a result of a statistical anomaly, is insane.
If a cop shoots someone, and its proven criminal, they should face the music, but once again, things arent always just. 
Cops get a little more leeway than the rest of us, and it will always be that way.
They have the authority to carry loaded weapons and use them with discretion. The rest of us do not.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> I get where you are coming from, but these are government actors.  At the very least, our government shouldn't be killing people.  We control government's behavior.  We try sometimes, but we don't always control private behavior (nor should we always control private behavior).
> 
> You are also limiting the issue to deaths.  This goes broadly to how police (our government) are treating people and covering up abuse.  It's police unions, kind of like teacher's unions, defending the worst of the worst under some bogus slippery slope argument.  Take the guy shot in NC.  He was supposedly stopped because he was carrying a gun.  But it's legal in NC to openly carry a gun, and it's illegal to stop and frisk a person on that basis (Charlotte police lost that court battle a couple of years ago).  So why were Charlotte police stopping him in the first place?  This stuff goes on all the time - and it's not limited just to African Americans.
> 
> ...


Another unjust shooting.
What happened to the cop that did this?


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Another unjust shooting.
> What happened to the cop that did this?


I believe this officer has been charged with murder.  But without the video, it would never have happened.  The two officers lied about what happened in their statements.  Some are apparently calling for the second, assisting officer (who happens to be African American) to be charged for helping cover it up.

The stop and frisk statistics, as well as the incarceration statistics, are hardly statistical anomalies.  Even the death statistics are not anomalies when you compare them to the minuscule number of police officer that die per year.  In my opinion, the killings caught on tape are just highlight reel exemplars of the broader issues with police tactics.  This stuff doesn't happen by accident and is clearly not limited by race:






In Chicago, for example, you cannot deny there is a clear pattern of covering up police shootings (whether the person died or not).  It's frightening when the guys we pay to protect us, and you give so much discretion, are covering up for each other.  We should come down on them harder because of that trust.  We certainly shouldn't make endless excuses for them.


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

This is a decent article comparing actual US police related fatalities compared to other countries:  https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/09/the-counted-police-killings-us-vs-other-countries

It seems pretty obvious that we could be handling this better, regardless of any statistical certainties.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> This is a decent article comparing actual US police related fatalities compared to other countries:  https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/09/the-counted-police-killings-us-vs-other-countries
> 
> It seems pretty obvious that we could be handling this better, regardless of any statistical certainties.


I agree that with the discretion and authority granted, comes added responsibility.
What I have a problem with, is the racist BLM agenda that divides us along racial lines.
The numbers dont back up the so called, "war on black people" they claim police are engaged in.
Statistically, the numbers just dont add up.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> This is a decent article comparing actual US police related fatalities compared to other countries:  https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/09/the-counted-police-killings-us-vs-other-countries
> 
> It seems pretty obvious that we could be handling this better, regardless of any statistical certainties.


With this, you need to account for the number of murders commited in the US.
Im not defending bad cops, believe me, I am on board with 86ing them from the payroll.
What you cannot do, is compare our country with lesser countries.
We have freedoms here other countries do not.

We can always do better.
What I am saying is, the rioting is not in line with the stats.
There are people using these anomalies to divide us.
"Kap", and Meganho are pawns leading the lemming herd.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 23, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Um, Kap protesting the National Anthem is the subject matter.  He is protesting white cops killing unarmed black men.  Not who are killing black men, so E's post is spot on.


I don't know why I bother engaging in a futile battle with a couple dim bulbs but here goes... Although I don't personally agree with Kap's method of protest, he does have the right to do so. As I stated in a previous post however, rather than kneel during the anthem, which  is offensive to many (especially those who have, or are serving in our armed forces) and won't do jack squat to change anything, why doesn't he actually do something and get some fellow pro athletes together with law enforcement and get into these hard hit communities and actually be a change agent?

Maybe African Americans (and other racial groups) will kill one another less if they had some programs to teach them better life skills. All these mega athletes kneeling, raising their hands or whatever doesn't mean squat when they drive back home to their mega mansions in their Bentleys and make reservations for dinner at Nobu.


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I agree that with the discretion and authority granted, comes added responsibility.
> What I have a problem with, is the racist BLM agenda that divides us along racial lines.
> The numbers dont back up the so called, "war on black people" they claim police are engaged in.
> Statistically, the numbers just dont add up.


I don't agree with the BLM agenda either or looting, etc.  I do happen to agree that police tactics, incarceration (e.g., private prisons), and certain criminal laws (e.g., drug laws) should be changed.  If that happens to put me in line with some folks in the BLM movement, so be it.

I appreciate the respectful debate.  Best of luck to you Bernie.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> I believe this officer has been charged with murder.  But without the video, it would never have happened.  The two officers lied about what happened in their statements.  Some are apparently calling for the second, assisting officer (who happens to be African American) to be charged for helping cover it up.
> 
> The stop and frisk statistics, as well as the incarceration statistics, are hardly statistical anomalies.  Even the death statistics are not anomalies when you compare them to the minuscule number of police officer that die per year.  In my opinion, the killings caught on tape are just highlight reel exemplars of the broader issues with police tactics.  This stuff doesn't happen by accident and is clearly not limited by race:
> 
> ...


There aren't more cops killing innocents than there used to be.  There are just more cameras.


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> As I stated in a previous post however, rather than kneel during the anthem, which  is offensive to many (especially those who have, or are serving in our armed forces) and won't do jack squat to change anything, why doesn't he actually do something and get some fellow pro athletes together with law enforcement and get into these hard hit communities and actually be a change agent?


That's exactly what he is doing. http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/49ers/2016/09/03/colin-kaepernick-nate-boyer-protest-national-anthem/89842356/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

espola said:


> There aren't more cops killing innocents than there used to be.  There are just more cameras.


I think it was much worse before cameras


Glen said:


> That's exactly what he is doing. http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/49ers/2016/09/03/colin-kaepernick-nate-boyer-protest-national-anthem/89842356/


Then he should stand up, put his hand over his heart and pay homage to the country that enables him to do so.
Its not Americas fault a few bad cops are out there.
Its because of America he's able to make a difference.
He may mean well, he's just being an ignorant ass about it, and actually making things worse.
I hope he doesnt wear his pig socks to the meeting.


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think it was much worse before cameras
> 
> Then he should stand up, put his hand over his heart and pay homage to the country that enables him to do so.
> Its not Americas fault a few bad cops are out there.
> ...


You must be a fan of Twain too . . . "the only rational patriotism, is loyalty to the Nation ALL the time, loyalty to the Government when it deserves it."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> With this, you need to account for the number of murders commited in the US.
> Im not defending bad cops, believe me, I am on board with 86ing them from the payroll.
> What you cannot do, is compare our country with lesser countries.
> We have freedoms here other countries do not.
> ...


I read something today that said  71% of the protesters arrested  in N C  the last few days are from out of state.
If true that should change the narrative.
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-22/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read something today that said  71% of the protesters arrested  in N C  the last few days are from out of state.
> If true that should change the narrative.
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-22/who-behind-riots-charlotte-police-says-70-arrested-protesters-had-out-state-ids


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-22/who-behind-riots-charlotte-police-says-70-arrested-protesters-had-out-state-ids


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I read something today that said  71% of the protesters arrested  in N C  the last few days are from out of state.
> If true that should change the narrative.
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-22/


"The requested page could not be found."


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-09-22/who-behind-riots-charlotte-police-says-70-arrested-protesters-had-out-state-ids


Do you get all your hot news from that Putin-fondling site?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you get all your hot news from that Putin-fondling site?


Yes


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> No matter how well trained, or how careful anyone is, there is no such thing as a perfect record.
> As long as there are cops, there will be people shot and killed unjustly by them. Its a statistical certainty.
> If you look at the actual numbers, its amazing how few do get shot.
> Look how many times someone goes into the hospital to get well, and comes out dead.
> ...


It doesn't mean it has to remain status quo, there can always be change for the better.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> I believe this officer has been charged with murder.  But without the video, it would never have happened.  The two officers lied about what happened in their statements.  Some are apparently calling for the second, assisting officer (who happens to be African American) to be charged for helping cover it up.
> 
> The stop and frisk statistics, as well as the incarceration statistics, are hardly statistical anomalies.  Even the death statistics are not anomalies when you compare them to the minuscule number of police officer that die per year.  In my opinion, the killings caught on tape are just highlight reel exemplars of the broader issues with police tactics.  This stuff doesn't happen by accident and is clearly not limited by race:
> 
> ...


Here is proof regarding stop and frisk, since the subject was brought up by Trump last Wednesday during his town hall meeting with Hannity.



https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/23/opinion/campaign-stops/donald-trumps-real-message-on-race.amp.html?client=safari


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 23, 2016)

espola said:


> Do you get all your hot news from that Putin-fondling site?


Do you not believe? What a great distraction, a manufactured crisis right after she is filmed being thrown into a van like a dead salmon and when her e-mail problem is getting worse.
You do remember rahm emanuel saying never let a good crisis go to waste?


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> With this, you need to account for the number of murders commited in the US.
> Im not defending bad cops, believe me, I am on board with 86ing them from the payroll.
> What you cannot do, is compare our country with lesser countries.
> We have freedoms here other countries do not.
> ...


Bernie, what do you mean by "freedoms"?  We have the highest incarceration rate per capita of any major country in the world.


----------



## Glen (Sep 23, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Here is proof regarding stop and frisk, since the subject was brought up by Trump last Wednesday during his town hall meeting with Hannity.
> 
> View attachment 169
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/23/opinion/campaign-stops/donald-trumps-real-message-on-race.amp.html?client=safari


Here are the yearly stop and frisk stats in NYC.  The numbers are daunting. 

http://www.nyclu.org/content/stop-and-frisk-data


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> It doesn't mean it has to remain status quo, there can always be change for the better.


What did I say ?
The same goes for knee jerk, displays of solidarity with questionable leftist front groups.
Look at the numbers.
Cops aren't at war with black people.
They're people doing a job that involves interacting with people of all races who may or may not be breaking the law.
They screw up sometimes just like you do, and some of them are prejudiced just like you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> Here are the yearly stop and frisk stats in NYC.  The numbers are daunting.
> 
> http://www.nyclu.org/content/stop-and-frisk-data


Did it save lives or not?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

I think something like "stop and frisk " should be s last resort.
It should only be used in places where the murder rate is out of control, like Chicago 
.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Glen said:


> Bernie, what do you mean by "freedoms"?  We have the highest incarceration rate per capita of any major country in the world.


When you have freedom to pursue happiness, you also have the freedom to pursue a life in prison.
Even free countries have laws.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Heh.  "coming in on buses"

Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any online dictionary?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 23, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What did I say ?
> The same goes for knee jerk, displays of solidarity with questionable leftist front groups.
> Look at the numbers.
> Cops aren't at war with black people.
> ...


Do you like to ignore stats?

Please explain this stat below posted by "E".


espola said:


> This fact is probably more germane to the discussion about the national anthem protests -- "although black men represent 6 percent of the U.S. population, they made up nearly 40 percent of those who were killed [by police] while unarmed".
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/final-tally-police-shot-and-killed-984-people-in-2015/2016/01/05/3ec7a404-b3c5-11e5-a76a-0b5145e8679a_story.html
> 
> It is good that you recognize your own errors.  It is not so good that you try to blame it on others.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

espola said:


> Heh.  "coming in on buses"
> 
> Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any online dictionary?


Final (?) word on the 71% outsiders claim --

Of the 43 people arrested late Wednesday night and early Thursday morning, 34 – or 79 percent – live in Charlotte, the Observer found. Most of the others live elsewhere in North Carolina, including Albemarle, Gastonia and Greensboro. Three others were arrested Thursday night; of those, two were from Charlotte and the third had not been identified by midafternoon Friday.​
www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article103751931.html#storylink=cpy

The source of the "buses" comment was not an official source, not even a policeman reporting insider information, but instead a representative of our old friend leet's favorite - the police union.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 24, 2016)

Glen said:


> That's exactly what he is doing. http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/49ers/2016/09/03/colin-kaepernick-nate-boyer-protest-national-anthem/89842356/


This is 100% reactive on his part and has nothing to do with his original beef about cops shooting African Americans. He's doing this because the local police have threatened to boycott the 49'ers and Levis stadium by not providing security.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> This is 100% reactive on his part and has nothing to do with his original beef about cops shooting African Americans. He's doing this because the local police have threatened to boycott the 49'ers and Levis stadium by not providing security.


Another mindreader steps up.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

Keith Lamont Scott's family says he was holding a book. Police say he was holding a handgun. Since North Carolina law permits open carry of firearms without a permit, why was Keith Lamont Scott shot dead by police?


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 24, 2016)

espola said:


> Another mindreader steps up.


And your "bulb" gets dimmer after each successive post...


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 24, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do you like to ignore stats?
> 
> Please explain this stat below posted by "E".


You like stats?
There is plenty of statistical info to delve into.
Do some homework and get back to me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 24, 2016)

espola said:


> Keith Lamont Scott's family says he was holding a book. Police say he was holding a handgun. Since North Carolina law permits open carry of firearms without a permit, why was Keith Lamont Scott shot dead by police?


Are we going down the same knee jerk path we (you) followed in Ferguson?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't know who Clarino is, but he behaves a lot like MessiFTW.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 24, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You like stats?
> There is plenty of statistical info to delve into.
> Do some homework and get back to me.


You speak in generalities, when you have no answer.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 24, 2016)

The anthem protest isn't going away.  ESPN showed UNC football fans (looked like the student section) standing, but raising fist in the air.  A lot of the Michigan football players did the same thing.  Coach Harbaugh said, this isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You speak in generalities, when you have no answer.


Read this.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwijku7AxavPAhXGQSYKHSq8Br4QFggkMAA&url=http://scholar.harvard.edu/fryer/publications/empirical-analysis-racial-differences-police-use-force&usg=AFQjCNGzHv46ezN55k-W-E8slo92D9ErHg


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The anthem protest isn't going away.  ESPN showed UNC football fans (looked like the student section) standing, but raising fist in the air.  A lot of the Michigan football players did the same thing.  Coach Harbaugh said, this isn't going away anytime soon.


Sorry to hear that.
I wore my american eagle shirt and had my ride along American flag on my soccer couch at my kids game this morning.
Americans won, and my youngest American kid had two goals.
I love America.
My oldest American kid's team won on Friday, and she's getting healthy.
All of the young women on both teams stood and showed respect.
I love, love, love, America.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

"...Using data from Houston, Texas..."

http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fryer/files/main-july_2016.pdf


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

espola said:


> "...Using data from Houston, Texas..."
> 
> http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fryer/files/main-july_2016.pdf


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> I wore my american eagle shirt and had my ride along American flag on my soccer couch at my kids game this morning.
> Americans won, and my youngest American kid had two goals.
> I love America.
> ...


Like I posted, you can't empathize....especially being a white boy.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Like I posted, you can't empathize....especially being a white boy.


I think your obsession with race says more about you.
signed, Mr. "white boy".


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Sep 25, 2016)

It's time to "Peace Out" Bernie. No matter your argument, these dudes are going to utter nonsense. Time to get back to talking soccer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> It's time to "Peace Out" Bernie.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Like I posted, you can't empathize....especially being a white boy.


It's pretty sad to have to live your life thinking about race or the color of one's skin. Good luck with your anger towards other races.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think your obsession with race says more about you.
> signed, Mr. "white boy".


You don't get it.  It's obvious you see it one way and that there is no problem with unarmed africian americans people being killed by police officers.  Like there was no problem when stop and frisk was used on 80% on Mexican and African Americans. 

Then again how can you empathize when you can get past their platform being used and say...the africian americans are protesting for no reason.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

reno114 said:


> It's pretty sad to have to live your life thinking about race or the color of one's skin. Good luck with your anger towards other races.


lol, more like ignorant people who can't empathize with other races.  You don't have to agree to be able to empathize with their cause.

Yes I do think about how other races are thinking....There is a term called group think, in case you didn't know.  Are you saying all the africain americans are wrong in protesting the national anthem and there is no problem?


----------



## reno114 (Sep 25, 2016)

I believe that racial division that is promoted is a false narrative that people want to sell because they have have underlying race issues themselves.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> lol, more like ignorant people who can't empathize with other races.  You don't have to agree to be able to empathize with their cause.
> 
> Yes I do think about how other races are thinking....There is a term called group think, in case you didn't know.  Are you saying all the africain americans are wrong in protesting the national anthem and there is no problem?


Also if you aren't putting yourself in their shoes and trying to understand what they may be going through and experience how they are feeling.  You will NEVER be able to empathize?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

reno114 said:


> I believe that racial division that is promoted is a false narrative that people want to sell because they have have underlying race issues themselves.


ignorant,

After reading all these posts. I may have to drop being a moderate Republican and register as a Democrat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> lol, more like ignorant people who can't empathize with other races.  You don't have to agree to be able to empathize with their cause.
> 
> Yes I do think about how other races are thinking....There is a term called group think, in case you didn't know.  Are you saying all the africain americans are wrong in protesting the national anthem and there is no problem?


Group think?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Also if you aren't putting yourself in their shoes and trying to understand what they may be going through and experience how they are feeling.  You will NEVER be able to empathize?


Here's something that might soften some of that anger.
Peace-out.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> ignorant,
> 
> After reading all these posts. I may have to drop being a moderate Republican and register as a Democrat.


Or better yet, vote for Pedro.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 25, 2016)

No Goal, it's been interesting reading you perspective on this issue, even though I respect t fully disagree.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 25, 2016)

No Goal, it's been interesting reading you perspective on this issue, even though I respecttfully disagree. You have to look at the bigger picture into what your future political party is trying to accomplish. Mamba out!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

reno114 said:


> No Goal, it's been interesting reading you perspective on this issue, even though I respecttfully disagree. You have to look at the bigger picture into what your future political party is trying to accomplish. Mamba out!


Ha, do you know what the basic difference is between a republican and democratic platform?  If not, it's very simple.  Republican party are against big government and Democratic party is for big government. There is a reason why I am a moderate Republican mainly because of my income tax bracket.  Where almost 40% goes to the government (combined Fed and State taxes).


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Ha, do you know what the basic difference is between a republican and democratic platform?  If not, it's very simple.  Republican party are against big government and Democratic party is for big government. There is a reason why I am a moderate Republican mainly because of my income tax bracket.  Where almost 40% goes to the government (combined Fed and State taxes).


I am also self-employed and pay all of my own Social Security tax (12.4%) unlike posters who work for someone and their employer pays half of their Social Security tax.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

reno114 said:


> I believe that racial division that is promoted is a false narrative that people want to sell because they have have underlying race issues themselves.


Looks like the race division is alive and well!
https://www.yahoo.com/news/university-dakota-investigates-two-separate-203000735.html


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Looks like the race division is alive and well!
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/university-dakota-investigates-two-separate-203000735.html


At least this video proves empathy and sensitivity for their neighbors is still alive no matter what color you are.  This is what consider great people!
http://www.insideedition.com/videos/9791-neighbors-paint-over-racist-graffiti-left-on-home-when-family-was-out-of-town


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Here's something that might soften some of that anger.
> Peace-out.


The way you post, I profile you as a blue collar worker of some sort.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Group think?


http://www.psysr.org/about/pubs_resources/groupthink overview.htm

I love playing the devils advocate and challenge the groupthink mentality.


----------



## baldref (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The way you post, I profile you as a blue collar worker of some sort.


profile him? isn't that one of the things your railing against?

it's the ones who cry for understanding, whom are the least understanding


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> http://www.psysr.org/about/pubs_resources/groupthink overview.htm
> 
> I love playing the devils advocate and challenge the groupthink mentality.


When are you going to start?


----------



## goldentoe (Sep 26, 2016)

This is my view from my seat, which is very close to the middle of the aisle. With my daughter leaving for school next year, I am more concerned than ever for her safety.  I am not sure we're on the road to a safer country.  I guess time will tell. 

My wife is UNR alumni.  She roots for the Pack, and Colin.  Watching him take the 9ers to the Super Bowl was awesome.........Soon after though, his humble, "aww schucks" persona drifted away.  I guess the money and fame got to him.  The word in San Fran was that he actually lived his life like his Beats commercial ("I'm the man, I'm the man").  After Harbaugh was gone, his leadership skills left him, along with his QB skills.  Then, of all people, he has the audacity to sit during the Anthem?  What a Jackass!  I thought, "Get off your ASS", or is this just more off the new Kap attitude.

My stance has changed on Kapaernick's protest.  I no longer care if he wants to sit during the anthem.  I finally came to the realization that it's a waste of my time and emotion to worry about whether or not someone sits during the national anthem.  His actions have shed light on an incredible issue in this country.  At first I disagreed with his method of protest, but eventually I became interested in his reason for protest.  I must say however, I am not a fan of those stupid "pig socks". 

I realize how incredibly strong and brave our law enforcement officials have to be in times of stress and crisis.  I'm probably not cut out to be part of such a fraternity.  I have zero experience handling a gun, and feel the responsibility of holding one is more than I want to be saddled with.  I can't imagine what it would be like to point one in the direction of another human being.

I'm hopeful that strides can be made towards improving the methods of  hiring, training, and accountability  required for  law enforcement coast to coast.  The past 8 years has brought us to where we are now.  I'm hopeful that changes will be made.  I'm hopeful that we'll all be standing for the Anthem again. 

As for Rapinoe.....she's a poser.  She didn't have the creativity to come up with a protest on her own.  I'm not even sure what she's protesting.  She jumped on this band wagon.  Cops are not shooting gay people, and we only know of her because of the USWNT.  Sure she's part of a "protected class", but this is not a gay rights issue. 

That's all I got.  I am looking forward to the debates tonight.  Still not sure which side of the aisle to sit on.  This election is NUTS!!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The way you post, I profile you as a blue collar worker of some sort.


This is me when I was younger and more talented.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

baldref said:


> profile him? isn't that one of the things your railing against?
> 
> it's the ones who cry for understanding, whom are the least understanding


Another ignorant poster! Don't confuse profiling with racial profiling, lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> http://www.psysr.org/about/pubs_resources/groupthink overview.htm
> 
> I love playing the devils advocate and challenge the groupthink mentality.


Group think-such as the rioting folks or the 95% of Black vote going to Obama vs 55% of whites voting f0r McCain.
I am not sure you are making the point you are shooting for.
*Groupthink* is a psychological phenomenon that occurs within a group of people in which the desire for harmony or conformity in the group results in an irrational or dysfunctional decision-making outcome. Group members try to minimize conflict and reach a consensus decision without critical evaluation of alternative viewpoints by actively suppressing dissenting viewpoints.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> The way you post, I profile you as a blue collar worker of some sort.


Elitist does not equal moderate republican, can't fool Sheriff Joe. You are definitely a lefty.
Ask yourself,
Pro abortion?
Anti death penalty?
Pro Illegal immigration?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elitist does not equal moderate republican, can't fool Sheriff Joe. You are definitely a lefty.
> Ask yourself,
> Pro abortion?
> Anti death penalty?
> Pro Illegal immigration?


Which side is "pro illegal immigration"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Another ignorant poster! Don't confuse profiling with racial profiling, lol.


In confused.
Signed, Mr. "White boy"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Which side is "pro illegal immigration"?


Whatever party they will be voting for when they become citizens. I will give you one guess.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Elitist does not equal moderate republican, can't fool Sheriff Joe. You are definitely a lefty.
> Ask yourself,
> Pro abortion?
> Anti death penalty?
> Pro Illegal immigration?


Funny,  now posters are posting what political party I am registered as. I just posted, it's due to my tax bracket. 

Would you like for me to take a snapshot of my voter card when I get it?  Lmao!

 BTW, how is your granddaughter doing in soccer?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> In confused.
> Signed, Mr. "White boy"


I'll take it as a yes that you are a blue collar worker.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Group think-such as the rioting folks or the 95% of Black vote going to Obama vs 55% of whites voting f0r McCain.
> I am not sure you are making the point you are shooting for.
> *Groupthink* is a psychological phenomenon that occurs within a group of people in which the desire for harmony or conformity in the group results in an irrational or dysfunctional decision-making outcome. Group members try to minimize conflict and reach a consensus decision without critical evaluation of alternative viewpoints by actively suppressing dissenting viewpoints.


Obviously you don't understand the term!  You may want to take a college class for it.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Funny,  now posters are posting what political party I am registered as. I just posted, it's due to my tax bracket.
> 
> Would you like for me to take a snapshot of my voter card when I get it?  Lmao!
> 
> BTW, how is your granddaughter doing in soccer?


For the record, I am anti-abortion, but pregnancy do to incest and rape is okay with me.  I am against illegal immigration, my parents came her legally and others should go through the proper channels to.  I believe a family shouldn't be torn apart though if, parents are illegal, but their kids were born here.  I am all for the death penalty.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> For the record, I am anti-abortion, but pregnancy do to incest and rape is okay with me.  I am against illegal immigration, my parents came her legally and others should go through the proper channels to.  I believe a family shouldn't be torn apart though if, parents are illegal, but their kids were born here.  I am all for the death penalty.


I should clarify, I am okay with abortion if pregnancy occurs because of incest or rape.  Outside that I am against abortion.  

Thus why I am a moderate republican!  Do you guys get it?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever party they will be voting for when they become citizens. I will give you one guess.


If they are illegal immigrants, how do they become citizens?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> If they are illegal immigrants, how do they become citizens?


How do illegals get driver licenses? The same way dead people vote for democrats. There are no laws the left will not break to be in power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Obviously you don't understand the term!  You may want to take a college class for it.


A college class taught by a progressive? No thank you. I will go to the white privilege class that they offer instead and stay in the segregated dorms that you can use the restroom of your choice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> For the record, I am anti-abortion, but pregnancy do to incest and rape is okay with me.  I am against illegal immigration, my parents came her legally and others should go through the proper channels to.  I believe a family shouldn't be torn apart though if, parents are illegal, but their kids were born here.  I am all for the death penalty.


Then I have misjudged you, sorry for that. I don't have any grand kids, you are still thinking I am Messi?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do illegals get driver licenses? The same way dead people vote for democrats. There are no laws the left will not break to be in power.


Illegals get driver's licenses because the law allows them to --

http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/ab-60-drivers-license.php

The rest of your message seems to have devolved into rant, as I expected, so 

Please continue!


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> For the record, I am anti-abortion, but pregnancy do to incest and rape is okay with me.  I am against illegal immigration, my parents came her legally and others should go through the proper channels to.  I believe a family shouldn't be torn apart though if, parents are illegal, but their kids were born here.  I am all for the death penalty.


I think you may want to work on your wording a bit.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A college class taught by a progressive? No thank you. I will go to the white privilege class that they offer instead and stay in the segregated dorms that you can use the restroom of your choice.


You could take the  class at Liberty U, Oral Roberts, or Pepperdine.  No progressives need apply!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do illegals get driver licenses? The same way dead people vote for democrats. There are no laws the left will not break to be in power.


You must be an alt right republican.  Believe in conspiracy theories much, lol!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> I think you may want to work on your wording a bit.


Lol, I agree and why I followed-up my own post for clarity.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You must be an alt right republican.  Believe in conspiracy theories much, lol!


I think the "Sheriff Joe" account was created secretly by a lefite to make Trump supporters look stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You must be an alt right republican.  Believe in conspiracy theories much, lol!


Not alt, just right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Illegals get driver's licenses because the law allows them to --
> 
> http://www.dmv.org/ca-california/ab-60-drivers-license.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

I think I am done ranting for now.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do illegals get driver licenses? The same way dead people vote for democrats. There are no laws the left will not break to be in power.


I think the bigger problem is why there is such a low voter turnout in the USA.  The Kap controversial protest proves there is a lot of pride in our country. Yet, almost half don't excercise their right to vote.  Go figure. 
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/08/02/u-s-voter-turnout-trails-most-developed-countries/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I think the bigger problem is why there is such a low voter turnout in the USA.  The Kap controversial protest proves there is a lot of pride in our country. Yet, almost half don't excercise their right to vote.  Go figure.
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/08/02/u-s-voter-turnout-trails-most-developed-countries/


Maybe tired of the crooked politicians and all the lies and broken promises, I know I am.  After Cruz got beat I didn't follow things for a few months myself. I am not sure schools are teaching much patriotism anymore.
 My 02 daughter sent me a message this morning asking if I am recording the debate tonight. Pretty cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> I think the "Sheriff Joe" account was created secretly by a lefite to make Trump supporters look stupid.


Who are you calling a trump supporter?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe tired of the crooked politicians and all the lies and broken promises, I know I am.  After Cruz got beat I didn't follow things for a few months myself. I am not sure schools are teaching much patriotism anymore.
> My 02 daughter sent me a message this morning asking if I am recording the debate tonight. Pretty cool.


I also liked Cruz, even if he could have been the 1st Canadian born American President, lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I also liked Cruz, even if he could have been the 1st Canadian born American President, lol.


Kenyadian?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

This Kapernick stuff is quieting down a little? Haven't hear much about it today.


----------



## reno114 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> Which side is "pro illegal immigration"?





NoGoal said:


> I'll take it as a yes that you are a blue collar worker.


If that means I work with my hands, I'll go along with that.
Are you a racial profiler?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

reno114 said:


>


Ive said it before, and Ill say it again,..this guy is as dumb as a fence post. His girlfriend tells him what to think.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

espola said:


> If they are illegal immigrants, how do they become citizens?


They elect hillary.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> If that means I work with my hands, I'll go along with that.
> Are you a racial profiler?


I'm NOT in law enforcement, so that is a big fat "NO".
Here is the definition for you, since it seems you need it.
https://www.aclu.org/other/racial-profiling-definition


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I'm NOT in law enforcement, so that is a big fat "NO".
> Here is the definition for you, since it seems you need it.
> https://www.aclu.org/other/racial-profiling-definition


You racially profiled me, did you not?
You even went so far as to call me "boy".


----------



## reno114 (Sep 26, 2016)

George H.W. Bush, 41st President of the United States, made the following comments during the first Bush-Dukakis presidential debate held at Wake Forest University on Sep. 25, 1988:
"_ don't agree with a lot of - most of the positions of the ACLU. I simply don't want to see the ratings on movies [removed]. I don't want my ten year old grandchild to go into an X-rated movie. I like those ratings systems. I don't think they're right to try to take the tax exemption away from the Catholic Church. I don't want to see the kiddie pornographic laws repealed; I don't want to see 'under God' come out from our currency. Now, these are all positions of the ACLU. And I don't agree with them."_


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You racially profiled me, did you not?
> You even went so far as to call me "boy".


Did you and Surfref go to the same high school?  I suggest you figure out the difference between the two.

It wasn't hard based on YOUR OWN posted information what race you are.

Here is a definition of racial profiling:
"*Racial Profiling*" refers to the discriminatory practice by law enforcement officials of targeting individuals for suspicion of crime based on the individual's *race*, ethnicity, religion or national origin.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 26, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Did you and Surfref go to the same high school?  I suggest you figure out the difference between the two.
> 
> It wasn't hard based on YOUR OWN posted information what race you are.
> 
> ...


In case you need examples:

1. I have no information on this individual except the color of his skin.  He is hispanic in an all white neighborhood.  He must be a criminal, I am going to stop and frisk him.

2. Bernie Sanders you on the other hand have posted a lot of information about yourself, your view points and thought process.  With your OWN information, I was able to figure out what race you were.  Nothing racist about it!

Are you offended by the term "white boy"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2016)

Whatayano
http://hotair.com/archives/2016/09/28/nfls-ratings-indeed-tanking-care-guess/


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatayano
> http://hotair.com/archives/2016/09/28/nfls-ratings-indeed-tanking-care-guess/


I loved the NFL.
I got over it.
I love this country more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You must be an alt right republican.  Believe in conspiracy theories much, lol!


Conspiracy huh?
http://www.king5.com/news/local/investigators-may-probe-cascade-mall-suspects-citizenship-status-voting-record/327490798


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't believe I am saying this but, good job Mr President.
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/obama-colin-kaepernick-anthem-228880


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I loved the NFL.
> I got over it.
> I love this country more.


Too bad, because the NFL is also comprised of great players like this.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

And this....


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 29, 2016)

If you're outraged at the protest Kaepernick started, but not outraged about the murder of Terence Crutcher or Alfred Okwera Olango (killed this week in El Cajon, CA), you are part of the problem.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> If you're outraged at the protest Kaepernick started, but not outraged about the murder of Terence Crutcher or Alfred Okwera Olango (killed this week in El Cajon, CA), you are part of the problem.


I dont know enough about either case to have an informed opinion yet.
Do I have to be outraged right this moment?
You people kill me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

Cases of cops killing civilians worth being outraged about,...
Off the top of my head, I can think of three.

Cases that were so full of lies, and misinformation, nobody in their right mind knew what to be outraged about.
Off the top of my head, I can think of three.

Oh, you are definitely part of the problem.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know enough about either case to have an informed opinion yet.
> Do I have to be outraged right this moment?
> You people kill me.


Do you have short term memory loss?  I posted the Terrance Crutcher video a week ago, you even posted the officier was wrong killing him.  Here is the video to refresh your memory!
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/09/19/police-involved-shooting-black-man-tulsa-prompts-investigation/90716058/

BTW, were you the individual who wore the Trump Make America Great Again baseball cap and got beat up yesterday during the El Cajon protest?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do you have short term memory loss?  I posted the Terrance Crutcher video a week ago, you even posted the officier was wrong killing him.  Here is the video to refresh your memory!
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/09/19/police-involved-shooting-black-man-tulsa-prompts-investigation/90716058/
> 
> BTW, were you the individual who wore the Trump Make America Great Again baseball cap and got beat up yesterday during the El Cajon protest?


Bernie was this you?  Who is stupid enough to wear a Trump hat to the El Cajon shooting protest?  That's like a black man attending a white surpremacist meeting. You are asking for trouble!


----------



## baldref (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Bernie was this you?  Who is stupid enough to wear a Trump hat to the El Cajon shooting protest?  That's like a black man attending a white surpremacist meeting. You are asking for trouble!


who is the intolerant racist here?


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 29, 2016)

baldref said:


> who is the intolerant racist here?


I know this one.  Pick me, Pick me!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

baldref said:


> who is the intolerant racist here?


Why is it racist?  You don't agree it was stupid wearing a Trump "Make America Great Again" baseball hat at a demonstration for a black man killed by the police?

That is like an American walking into an ISIS controlled city in Iraq or Libya or an Anti-Trump supporter attending one of his conventions.  Even if the individuals means no harm, it's going to end badly.  It's common sense!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Why is it racist?  You don't agree it was stupid wearing a Trump "Make America Great Again" baseball hat at a demonstration for a black man killed by the police?
> 
> That is like an American walking into an ISIS controlled city in Iraq or Libya or an Anti-Trump supporter attending one of his conventions.  Even if the individuals means no harm, it's going to end badly.  It's common sense!


I feel like a teacher.  In case many you have no clue what racist means.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/racism

The individual was not attacked because he was white, but because he was wearing the Donald Trump hat. The protesters can be heard saying, "why would you wear a Trump hat here"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I feel like a teacher.  In case many you have no clue what racist means.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/racism
> 
> The individual was not attacked because he was white, but because he was wearing the Donald Trump hat. The protesters can be heard saying, "why would you wear a Trump hat here"?


You should feel like a dumbass instead.
I'm embarrassed for you.
smh...


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You should feel like a dumbass instead.
> I'm embarrassed for you.
> smh...


Great then you can actually relate to empathy afterall, because I thought you were always a dumbass. lmao!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do you have short term memory loss?  I posted the Terrance Crutcher video a week ago, you even posted the officier was wrong killing him.  Here is the video to refresh your memory!
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/09/19/police-involved-shooting-black-man-tulsa-prompts-investigation/90716058/
> 
> BTW, were you the individual who wore the Trump Make America Great Again baseball cap and got beat up yesterday during the El Cajon protest?


Not me.
You sad, muther trucker


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Great then you can actually relate to empathy afterall, because I thought you were always a dumbass. lmao!





NoGoal said:


> Great then you can actually relate to empathy afterall, because I thought you were always a dumbass. lmao!


Im sorry for you, bro.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

I dont have a Trump hat, but I think I might get one soon after watching that.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Not me.
> You sad, muther trucker


Don't lie that was you, lmao!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont have a Trump hat, but I think I might get one soon after watching that.


Liar, Liar pants on fire!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Don't lie that was you, lmao!


Someone woulda got the pig sticker if it was me.
besides, I work for a living.
I dont do "protests".


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im sorry for you, bro.


Want some cheese with that whine!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Liar, Liar pants on fire!


Its a done deal.
Im gonna find one tomorrow.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont have a Trump hat, but I think I might get one soon after watching that.


When you do, I highly recommend you don't wear it to a police shooting protest.  Hahahaha!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> When you do, I highly recommend you don't wear it to a police shooting protest.  Hahahaha!


Ill wear it to the next one where a white guy gets shot.
Ill be the only one there.


----------



## Laced (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Did you and Surfref go to the same high school?  I suggest you figure out the difference between the two.
> 
> It wasn't hard based on YOUR OWN posted information what race you are.
> 
> ...


"Racial profiling" is a word of art used by court to strike down law enforcement practices based on race or ethnicity for the purpose of, or that has the effect of discrimination or unfair treatment. The key is discrimination or unfair treatment, not race. Law enforcement can legally use race in discharging their duties. For example, it's legal for FBI to profile a serial murderer as of a certain race or ethnicity. Same goes with racism.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill wear it to the next one where a white guy gets shot.
> Ill be the only one there.


That was funny!


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Laced said:


> "Racial profiling" is a word of art used by court to strike down law enforcement practices based on race or ethnicity for the purpose of, or that has the effect of discrimination or unfair treatment. The key is discrimination or unfair treatment, not race. Law enforcement can legally use race in discharging their duties. For example, it's legal for FBI to profile a serial murderer as of a certain race or ethnicity. Same goes with racism.


I am an expert after watching almost all the episodes of Criminal Minds.  I know before Hotch releases a profile, the team collects all the crime scene evidence and analogize it before hand. 

In case you thought I was serious, I was only joking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Too bad, because the NFL is also comprised of great players like this.


W


MakeAPlay said:


> If you're outraged at the protest Kaepernick started, but not outraged about the murder of Terence Crutcher or Alfred Okwera Olango (killed this week in El Cajon, CA), you are part of the problem.





MakeAPlay said:


> If you're outraged at the protest Kaepernick started, but not outraged about the murder of Terence Crutcher or Alfred Okwera Olango (killed this week in El Cajon, CA), you are part of the problem.


See? Should have never let women vote.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 29, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> That was funny!


It is, but its true.
How many people have you known personally, as a close friend, that were killed by cops?
I've known one.
He handed me five grand to start my business, twenty five years ago.

You're a chump, and a hypocrite.
Id say it to your face.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You're a chump, and a hypocrite.
> Id say it to your face.


Ah...did I get under your skin.  Like Hillary did to your Trump Master? 

BTW, you really are the guy who got his ass kicked at the El Cajon rally....Keyboard tough guy!

Do you happen to know "Joe the Plumber" by chance?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 29, 2016)

Sanders feel the dummy button Bern!  You can thank me later for getting you to #5 on negative posters list.  

Please if you can return the favor I would appreciate it.  I'm trying to pass MAP for most negative posts leader.  Thanks!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Sanders feel the dummy button Bern!  You can thank me later for getting you to #5 on negative posters list.
> 
> Please if you can return the favor I would appreciate it.  I'm trying to pass MAP for most negative posts leader.  Thanks!


Let me get this straight.
You went through all my posts after 11:30 last night, and clicked the "dumb" button on all of them?
lol.
It looks like you found your special purpose.
Chump.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Let me get this straight.
> You went through all my posts after 11:30 last night, and clicked the "dumb" button on all of them?
> lol.
> It looks like you found your special purpose.
> Chump.


It was a trend started by MessiFTW aka Carino, push-up and Lorrenna Bobbitt. I knew I could press your dumb button and get you worked up....hahaha enjoy your day and try not getting crap all over yourself.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Let me get this straight.
> You went through all my posts after 11:30 last night, and clicked the "dumb" button on all of them?
> lol.
> It looks like you found your special purpose.
> Chump.


MessiFTW clicks winner and I got the idea from him, this makes you a chump too MessiFTW!  Lmao


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know enough about either case to have an informed opinion yet.
> Do I have to be outraged right this moment?
> You people kill me.


You don't ever have to be outraged.  You can continue with your ignorance and flag waving.  Bernie you have no idea...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 30, 2016)

baldref said:


> who is the intolerant racist here?


What happened there is a lot better than what would have happened if he had been in Logan Heights!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Do you have short term memory loss?  I posted the Terrance Crutcher video a week ago, you even posted the officier was wrong killing him.  Here is the video to refresh your memory!
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/09/19/police-involved-shooting-black-man-tulsa-prompts-investigation/90716058/
> 
> BTW, were you the individual who wore the Trump Make America Great Again baseball cap and got beat up yesterday during the El Cajon protest?



He certainly wouldn't wear a Trump hat walking around Oceanside!!  That will get you beaten!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> What happened there is a lot better than what would have happened if he had been in Logan Heights!!


Proud of that I see, Hag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> He certainly wouldn't wear a Trump hat walking around Oceanside!!  That will get you beaten!!


Are all lefty Hags this intolerant or are you just special?


----------



## baldref (Sep 30, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> What happened there is a lot better than what would have happened if he had been in Logan Heights!!


Once again 
A racist statement
The people who preach tolerance seem to be the least tolerant and more quickly to make racist statements


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

baldref said:


> Once again
> A racist statement
> The people who preach tolerance seem to be the least tolerant and more quickly to make racist statements


I guess people in Oceanside and Logan Heights are to stupid to control themselves, according to Map-goal.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I guess people in Oceanside and Logan Heights are to stupid to control themselves, according to Map-goal.


Don't you have a toilet to change out or some crap to plunge?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Don't you have a toilet to change out or some crap to plunge?


All done for the day.
If you have an issue, give me a call. Your shit is my bread and butter.
Of course you will have to pay for it.
I dont take credit cards.
People who dont pay, always end up paying.
My record is unbelievable.
I drove the cadillac up and down Hill street today with the Trump hat on. Nobody bothered me.
I even had a beer at my favorite bbq spot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2016)

baldref said:


> Once again
> A racist statement
> The people who preach tolerance seem to be the least tolerant and more quickly to make racist statements


I think I figured it out Baldref, MAPs ebt card doesn't get recharged until tomorrow so she is a little stressed out.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> All done for the day.
> If you have an issue, give me a call. Your shit is my bread and butter.
> Of course you will have to pay for it.
> I dont take credit cards.
> ...


You are the Dr of crap, since you work with it everyday.

Cadillac, lmao....a Chevy rebadged as luxury vehicle, lol


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think I figured it out Baldref, MAPs ebt card doesn't get recharged until tomorrow so she is a little stressed out.


This the definition of a racist post.  Are you insinuating, since MAP supports Hillary that she is a minority and on welfare?


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are the Dr of crap, since you work with it everyday.


I like to think more the "King of Crap"


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> This the definition of a racist post.  Are you insinuating, since MAP supports Hillary that she is a minority and on welfare?


You + Map = Make a Goal.
See where it takes you.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are the Dr of crap, since you work with it everyday.
> 
> Cadillac, lmao....a Chevy rebadged as luxury vehicle, lol


Bottom line, you have a shit storm, you call for help.
I dont work for the government like a cop does, so it aint free.
You pay, and thank me for saving you from your own shit.
Now THAT, is some deep shit.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> This the definition of a racist post.  Are you insinuating, since MAP supports Hillary that she is a minority and on welfare?


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Cadillac, lmao....a Chevy rebadged as luxury vehicle, lol


Its a classic


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its a classic


classic piece of shiitake


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> classic piece of shiitake


I am the "King of Crap".
Just make sure the check doesnt bounce.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Takes one to know one.


You're the perfect example of an ignorant, blue collar worker.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You're the perfect example of an ignorant, blue collar worker.


I would say, "excuse me, your highness", except you aint the "King".
I am.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I am the "King of Crap".
> Just make sure the check doesnt bounce.


Your comebacks are weak, but keep on taking the plundge.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Your comebacks are weak, but keep on taking the plundge.


I have important things to do now.
You'll have to excuse me.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have important things to do now.
> You'll have to excuse me.


No worries, I understand shit happens!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> This the definition of a racist post.  Are you insinuating, since MAP supports Hillary that she is a minority and on welfare?


Is welfare only for minorities? Brain. I know you and yours would like it that way. There you go again, racist. She has said in other posts that she is white. Who knows what to believe with this Hag.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> No worries, I understand shit happens!


You dont understand shit.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> You dont understand shit.


I agree, I don't dive into shit like you do.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I agree, I don't dive into shit like you do.


Maybe you can "empathize".
You seem to be all high and mighty about that.
I dont think you can though.
I think you're full of shit.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You're the perfect example of an ignorant, blue collar worker.


And what exactly, does that make you?


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

[





Bernie Sanders said:


> And what exactly, does that make you?


A brillant white collar worker!

Why are you still posting?  I thought you had more important shit to do.


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 30, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe you can "empathize".
> You seem to be all high and mighty about that.
> I dont think you can though.
> I think you're full of shit.


You really to need work on your comebacks.  Call me when your shit improves.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Sep 30, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> [
> 
> 
> Why are you still posting?  I thought you had more important shit to do.


I took care of it, Mr. brilliant white collar worker.
I think you just about summed it all up.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 1, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I took care of it, Mr. brilliant white collar worker.
> I think you just about summed it all up.


Good to know, Mr King of Crap, Trump support, uneducated, blue collar worker =  TRASH!


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 1, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Good to know, Mr King of Crap, Trump support, uneducated, blue collar worker =  TRASH!


Bernie, BTW I bet you also fit the typical Trump supporter profile.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 14, 2016)

At the football game in Oceanside tonight, the PA announcer stated before the anthem that this is a "no kneeling stadium".
The crowd went wild.
It was beautiful.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Oct 14, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> At the football game in Oceanside tonight, the PA announcer stated before the anthem that this is a "no kneeling stadium".
> The crowd went wild.
> It was beautiful.


'Merica.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 15, 2016)

SpeedK1llz said:


> 'Merica.


What was even more inspiring, was how the kids cheered after the anthem was played.
All of them.
Amazing what good role models can do, and Oceanside parents are damn good role models.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What was even more inspiring, was how the kids cheered after the anthem was played.
> All of them.
> Amazing what good role models can do, and Oceanside parents are damn good role models.


Amen brother, nothing like upland I bet.


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> What was even more inspiring, was how the kids cheered after the anthem was played.
> All of them.
> Amazing what good role models can do, and Oceanside parents are damn good role models.


Individuals conforming their opinions and behavior to that of the community is one of the primary tenets of Marxism.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 16, 2016)

espola said:


> Individuals conforming their opinions and behavior to that of the community is one of the primary tenets of Marxism.


Are you stalking me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice to see Kaepernick get his ass kicked today, loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

TO ALL THAT PROTECT AND SERVE,


THANK YOU.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice to see all of our beautiful women standing for their country tonight in Sandy Utah.
Great debut by Lynn Williams.


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Oct 20, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nice to see all of our beautiful women standing for their country tonight in Sandy Utah.
> Great debut by Lynn Williams.


She was absolutely fierce last night. Hate to say it but I think A-Rod and Leroux may find it much harder to make it back into regular lineup.


----------



## SpeedK1llz (Oct 20, 2016)

Ballon d'Or said:


> She was absolutely fierce last night. Hate to say it but I think A-Rod and Leroux may find it much harder to make it back into regular lineup.


Carli Lloyd may want to step things up a bit as well. In fact the first half (comprised primarily of veterans), looked as anemic as they did in Rio. The one exception was Dunn. She was more aggressive than I've ever seen her, challenging the back line of the Swiss, strong counter attacks, etc. Short was outstanding on defense as well.

It wasn't until the second half, when Lynn and a few other newbies were brought in that the heat really got turned up. Lynn challenges EVERYTHING and gets back on defense. She could have easily had a second goal if not for the ridiculous save of her bouncing header. She also made the juke move that led to the goal by Press.

The new players played like they had something to prove because they did. I hope we gut the old team and permanently bring in this new blood and more.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 20, 2016)

The veterans are too busy on book tours and flag protests. 
Pay the players enough so they can focus on soccer and not have to work the speakers circuit to make the big bucks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2016)

timbuck said:


> The veterans are too busy on book tours and flag protests.
> Pay the players enough so they can focus on soccer and not have to work the speakers circuit to make the big bucks.


I do not disagree , but that might be opening up a can of worms. Would you pay all National players in all sports and at what levels?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2016)

No Justice No peace?
Seems the owners have had enough social justice, so they are throwing down some justice of their own.
BY BY loser.
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/10/21/wife-of-nfl-cornerback-says-her-husband-was-cut-over-national-anthem-protest/
Justice!


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 21, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No Justice No peace?
> Seems the owners have had enough social justice, so they are throwing down some justice of their own.
> BY BY loser.
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/10/21/wife-of-nfl-cornerback-says-her-husband-was-cut-over-national-anthem-protest/
> Justice!


If the ratings keep slipping, expect more of this type of economic darwinism.
The NFL doent give a crap about this country.
They've already played their hand.
Its the money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2016)

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2016/10/27/singer-says-76ers-nixed-her-national-anthem-performance-over-matter-jersey.html
A little sanity is restored.
Black lives matter anthem protest shot down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks like the Chief of the Chiefs has had enough of the black lives matter BS.
I am now a K C Chief Fan.

https://onsizzle.com/i/clark-hunt-ceo-and-owner-of-the-kansas-city-chiefs-2538791


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the Chief of the Chiefs has had enough of the black lives matter BS.
> I am now a K C Chief Fan.
> 
> https://onsizzle.com/i/clark-hunt-ceo-and-owner-of-the-kansas-city-chiefs-2538791


The post was widely circulated on social media, but it didn’t come from Hunt. We investigated a previous version in which the speech was attributed to Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones. We found that a Texas man named Richie Newberry, who is not affiliated with the Cowboys, wrote the locker room speech as *a work of fiction.*

In reality, Clark Hunt has drawn scrutiny from critics of the national anthem protests because Hunt _did not_ release Chiefs defense back Marcus Peters for protesting before an NFL game on September 18th. We couldn’t find any record of Hunt discussing his views on the player protests, but we can confirm that the locker room speech being circulated did not come from him.

https://www.truthorfiction.com/chiefs-owner-clark-hunt-national-anthem-protests/​


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2016)

espola said:


> The post was widely circulated on social media, but it didn’t come from Hunt. We investigated a previous version in which the speech was attributed to Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones. We found that a Texas man named Richie Newberry, who is not affiliated with the Cowboys, wrote the locker room speech as *a work of fiction.*
> 
> In reality, Clark Hunt has drawn scrutiny from critics of the national anthem protests because Hunt _did not_ release Chiefs defense back Marcus Peters for protesting before an NFL game on September 18th. We couldn’t find any record of Hunt discussing his views on the player protests, but we can confirm that the locker room speech being circulated did not come from him.
> 
> https://www.truthorfiction.com/chiefs-owner-clark-hunt-national-anthem-protests/​


Damb.


----------



## espola (Oct 27, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Damb.


Don't be sad.  Your inability to tell truth from fiction didn't lower my opinion of you one bit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2016)

espola said:


> Don't be sad.  Your inability to tell truth from fiction didn't lower my opinion of you one bit.


Says the moderate, professor Magoo.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 28, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the moderate, professor Magoo.


He's moderate, like me, Bernie Sanders is moderate.
I honeymooned in the Soviet Union.
Who does that?
I'll tell you who,
Commie moderates.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> He's moderate, like me, Bernie Sanders is moderate.
> I honeymooned in the Soviet Union.
> Who does that?
> I'll tell you who,
> Commie moderates.


Looks like you swallowed the Chiefs story too.  Felt so good, didn't it?  (As long as you thought it wass true)


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 28, 2016)

espola said:


> Looks like you swallowed the Chiefs story too.  Felt so good, didn't it?  (As long as you thought it wass true)


I didnt even read it.
I dont give a shit about the Chiefs.
I was talking about you...
because I care.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2016)

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt even read it.
> I dont give a shit about the Chiefs.
> I was talking about you.


And as usual, nothing you said is even close to the truth about me.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Oct 28, 2016)

espola said:


> And as usual, nothing you said is even close to the truth about me.


Ok, Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2017)

*U.S. Soccer Federation bans National Anthem protests, is immediately branded as racist*


----------

